# 20 Days in Hawaii and Disneyland - Yes, we are Lucky Nuts (Updated 9/19)



## cj9200

Well, just booked our flights for DD's Graduation Extravaganza for June/July.  Not cheap with the stop over in LA but at least it is paid for.


UPDATE:  The trip is over and it is now time to document it.  This is going to be a marathon.  Hope to post updates regularly, one or two a week.  We shall see if that is probable but I will give it a go.  Decided to keep the TR here.  Why?  I don't know.  It just seems easier.  So this page will house the Table of Contents listing each update.  The actual TR begins on Page 10.

There and Back Again:  An Exotic Journey

The Preamble - Who, What, When and Where.  AKA - Are we really doing this?

Leaving on a Jet Plane...  AKA - Sixteen Hours Traveling?

Hawaii Day 1, Part 1  AKA - Lots of Rocks

First Day in the Islands, Part 2 AKA - What?

Day 2 Part 1 Under the seas  AKA ARIEL?

Day 2 Part 2 More Underwater Adventures AKA The Night Dive.  AKA WOW!SHARKS! 

Last day of diving and the last day at Kona.  AKA Where did the time go?


----------



## Bellies23

WOOHOO!  This is on my list to start exploring as my oldest is graduating high school this June and just started to hint that we should do a trip to Aulani.

I briefly researched flights from Toronto and then quickly stopped looking - they are high!  I need to spend some time this weekend digging around on the internet.  

I will be following your thread very closely not only for information but because I love your trip reports!

Kim


----------



## mckryan

Awesome!!  DH and I booked some airfare in November for a big trip, and I'm just so excited!  105 more days!


----------



## SuperRob

mckryan said:


> Awesome!!  DH and I booked some airfare in November for a big trip, and I'm just so excited!  105 more days!



You'll be getting there just as we'll be leaving, it seems. We'll keep the resort warm for you.


----------



## aymekae

Congratulations! We are also going in November. The only way I convinced DH to book it was because we have a bunch of miles saved up on our Amex Delta SkyMiles card, so the cost of the flight will be $10. (Remember, though, we had to spend about $80,000 on that card to get 2 "free" flights to Hawai'i, so hold your awe!) With our accommodations pre-paid and our flight free... we really only have to save for food, entertainment, and a rental car. Much more affordable!

I will be looking forward to your pre-trip and post-trip report. Seriously... gimme all the details so I can both plan accordingly for our vacation and to tide me over in the 10 intervening months till we go.


----------



## cj9200

Here is the current itinerary.  

Arrive Honolulu June 24 Fly to Big Island
Volcano National Park June 25
Scuba Dive Kona June 26 - 28
Rest June 29 Fly to Honolulu
Aluani June 30 - July 7
Fly Honolulu to LA July 8
Off Site hotel July 8 - 9 
Grand California July 10 - 13
Fly LA to Miami July 13 

The thing I am worried about the most is visiting Volcano National Park the day after we land in Hawaii.  Can't help it though because that needs to be done before diving.  Can't go in the middle because of altitude change.  We also need a day of rest after diving before we fly back to Honolulu for the same reason.  May cut underwater time to 2 days.


----------



## kikiq

Well, I missed your October trip, so that will be good reading this weekend  Will be looking forward to your TR and photos.  And congrats to DD for almost making it through this year.  Just those darn exams to take.


----------



## franandaj

Joining in! Looking forward to hearing about it!


----------



## mckryan

CJ - you are going to love the VGC!!  We just stayed there, and I only wish the WDW DVCs were at the same standard as these! 

Thinking about you with graduation right around the corner - if it hasn't happened already!


----------



## cj9200

This has been dormant for a while, if it keeps going I imagine the mods will move it.



franandaj said:


> Joining in! Looking forward to hearing about it!



Looking forward to telling you about it.



mckryan said:


> CJ - you are going to love the VGC!!  We just stayed there, and I only wish the WDW DVCs were at the same standard as these!
> 
> Thinking about you with graduation right around the corner - if it hasn't happened already!



Graduation is June 6.  It will be a proud moment when she gets her diploma.  She has earned it.

The trip is forming up nicely.  And it is mostly paid for.

June 24 - Arrive Honolulu Fly to the Big Island
June 25 - Afternoon Helicopter trip to see the volcanos and waterfall
June 26 - 2 morning dives at Kona
June 27 - Night Manta Ray dive
June 28 - 2 morning dives
June 29 - No diving so we can detox for our flight to Oahu 
June 30 - Check in at Aluani 
July 1 - No plans
July 2 - This is when I wanted to have a cabana but they were sold out for the week
July 3 - No plans
July 4 - Pearl Harbor
July 5 - Beach BBQ and Horseback riding  
July 6 - Spa day for the kid
July 7 - Check Out Arrive Airport Hotel (still need to get a room)
July 8 - Arrive LAX Holliday Inn near DL
July 9 - 1st park day Lunch at the Carthay Circle Theater later World of Color
July 10 - 2nd park day  Check in at VGC dinner somewhere nice I imagine
July 11 - 3rd park day  No  meal plans
July 12 - Last park day Napa Rose for dinner at the Chefs Counter
July 13 - Saddest day of the trip, flying back to Miami

Have someone staying at the house and watching the dogs.  Only things I have to book is the room for the night near the airport and the car for the week we are at Aluani.  Need to figure out a few things that we are going to do at Oahu.

Been saving pennies and paying off the trip for a while.  Starting to get excited.


----------



## mckryan

Napa Rose is to die for!  It was easily one of the top 3 meals I've had.  Enjoy!

July 10 - maybe dinner at Blue Bayou?  I know it's not in the "nice" category like Napa Rose, but it is pretty cool to have dinner while watching the boats for Pirates float by.


----------



## cj9200

mckryan said:


> Napa Rose is to die for!  It was easily one of the top 3 meals I've had.  Enjoy!
> 
> July 10 - maybe dinner at Blue Bayou?  I know it's not in the "nice" category like Napa Rose, but it is pretty cool to have dinner while watching the boats for Pirates float by.



Good suggestion.  May do a lunch there instead.  Going to scope things out when we get there and decide.


----------



## franandaj

I actually prefer Blue Bayou for lunch. They serve the Monte Cristo for lunch only and you can't enjoy your evening cocktail for dinner when you eat there. However, the only real reason to eat there is for the ambience. The food is overpriced for the view.

If you just want a Monte Cristo they have them at Cafe Orleans, and they even offer a vegetarian version for several dollars less.


----------



## franandaj

cj9200 said:


> Good suggestion.  May do a lunch there instead.  Going to scope things out when we get there and decide.



Blue Bayou is the one place that books up weeks in advance so you might want to consider making that one before you go.


----------



## ACDSNY

Your trip sounds wonderful.  We haven't made it to the Big Island yet.


----------



## ACDSNY

The picture for my countdown is from the beach at Aulani, I'd be happy to share.


----------



## jekjones1558

What fun to anticipate!  Your DD is a lucky girl.
Do you already have a car rented in Kona?  The drive to Volcano park takes a while from Kona.  I hope that you are able to get some sleep during your flight to Hawaii.


----------



## franandaj

jekjones1558 said:


> What fun to anticipate!  Your DD is a lucky girl.
> Do you already have a car rented in Kona?  The drive to Volcano park takes a while from Kona.  I hope that you are able to get some sleep during your flight to Hawaii.



They're taking a helicopter tour to the volcanoes!  How cool is that?  I never thought of that, we are planning a trip to the Big Island and Aulani (was going to be 2013, but now pushed back).  Previously I could never afford things like helicopters, but in my current situation it isn't completely out of the question.  I thought we would drive there and stay at Volcano House so that we had the stamina to do the loop drive around the Volcano National Park.

CJ, does the helicopter land at any point so that you get a chance to check out any of the stops on the tour or is it all flyover?


----------



## cj9200

franandaj said:


> I actually prefer Blue Bayou for lunch. They serve the Monte Cristo for lunch only and you can't enjoy your evening cocktail for dinner when you eat there. However, the only real reason to eat there is for the ambience. The food is overpriced for the view.
> 
> If you just want a Monte Cristo they have them at Cafe Orleans, and they even offer a vegetarian version for several dollars less.



May do Cafe Orleans instead because I do like the Monte Cristo.  We did Blue Bayou years ago when the kid was about two.  Not worrying about seeing all the attractions but there are a number of food choices I am going to have to skip. 



ACDSNY said:


> The picture for my countdown is from the beach at Aulani, I'd be happy to share.



Hopefully I will get one just as nice when we are there.



jekjones1558 said:


> What fun to anticipate!  Your DD is a lucky girl.
> Do you already have a car rented in Kona?  The drive to Volcano park takes a while from Kona.  I hope that you are able to get some sleep during your flight to Hawaii.





franandaj said:


> They're taking a helicopter tour to the volcanoes!  How cool is that?  I never thought of that, we are planning a trip to the Big Island and Aulani (was going to be 2013, but now pushed back).  Previously I could never afford things like helicopters, but in my current situation it isn't completely out of the question.  I thought we would drive there and stay at Volcano House so that we had the stamina to do the loop drive around the Volcano National Park.
> 
> CJ, does the helicopter land at any point so that you get a chance to check out any of the stops on the tour or is it all flyover?



Not getting a car at Kona but will have one at Aluani.  One of the reasons we are taking the Copter, is I still have issues walking long distances.  She requested volcanos and this was the easiest way to see them.  Pretty sure there are no stop offs during the tour.  That would be cool though.  Maybe I can bribe the pilot.


----------



## ajf1007

So excited for another Trip Report from you!!!  What an amazing graduation gift but she has worked really hard.  I can't wait to hear all about it!  We went to DL in '2010 and had a 2 bdrm at the Grand Californian!  It was a beautiful resort and I loved the fact you could walk right into DTD!  Just laying by the pool was awesome too, it was so beautiful you almost forgot you were at DL!


----------



## bzzelady

Signing up to read the pre trip, trip, and post trip reports!
Besides, you always take great pictures and I cannot wait to see your pictures from Hawaii and hear about the fun


----------



## lisaviolet

ajf1007 said:


> So excited for another Trip Report from you!!!  What an amazing graduation gift but she has worked really hard.  I can't wait to hear all about it!  We went to DL in '2010 and had a 2 bdrm at the Grand Californian!  It was a beautiful resort and I loved the fact you could walk right into DTD!  Just laying by the pool was awesome too, it was so beautiful you almost forgot you were at DL!



AMY!!!    (Excuse me CJ )

Yeah!  So when's the big trip?  Crap, let me try to remember.  September?  No, I didn't just rely on my rhyming.  I think it is - forgive me if I'm way off.

Hope life is wonderful.  (you too CJ )

CJ, catching up.  I think I'll concentrate on the other for now.  I'm exhausted from two days of reenacting Lebron's block and my Wade's (yes I can be anti- Heat and LOVE HIM IMMENSELY) oh so wonderful slam late in the game. Sighing.   And then the Snores and OKW exhausted me for totally different reasons.

Oh and those Heat fans are weird.  I'm ducking.  They sit there sometimes like it's some afternoon game early in the season.  Very bizarre.


----------



## ajf1007

lisaviolet said:


> AMY!!!    (Excuse me CJ )
> 
> Yeah!  So when's the big trip?  Crap, let me try to remember.  September?  No, I didn't just rely on my rhyming.  I think it is - forgive me if I'm way off.
> 
> Hope life is wonderful.  (you too CJ )
> 
> CJ, catching up.  I think I'll concentrate on the other for now.  I'm exhausted from two days of reenacting Lebron's block and my Wade's (yes I can be anti- Heat and LOVE HIM IMMENSELY) oh so wonderful slam late in the game. Sighing.   And then the Snores and OKW exhausted me for totally different reasons.
> 
> Oh and those Heat fans are weird.  I'm ducking.  They sit there sometimes like it's some afternoon game early in the season.  Very bizarre.



Hey Lisa!!!!!!  (sorry CJ - I'll make this quick!)  All is great here!  You have a great memory - yep September!  Though I just threw a quick trip at the end of an unscheduled business trip to Orlando in August!  Flying mom down on Thursday and booked room at POR - FQ for Thursday - Monday!  Hope all is well with you and I'll see you over on CJ's other TR!


----------



## cj9200

ajf1007 said:


> So excited for another Trip Report from you!!!  What an amazing graduation gift but she has worked really hard.  I can't wait to hear all about it!  We went to DL in '2010 and had a 2 bdrm at the Grand Californian!  It was a beautiful resort and I loved the fact you could walk right into DTD!  Just laying by the pool was awesome too, it was so beautiful you almost forgot you were at DL!



Can't wait.  We have to slum it and only have a studio.  Blew a lot of points for the 1BR at Aluani.  The Disneyland part of the trip is really coming together.



bzzelady said:


> Signing up to read the pre trip, trip, and post trip reports!
> Besides, you always take great pictures and I cannot wait to see your pictures from Hawaii and hear about the fun



On the picture front.  We went to the Keys this weekend and she lost her camera on the first dive.  Have to get a new one which is an added expense that I was not counting on.



lisaviolet said:


> AMY!!!    (Excuse me CJ )
> 
> Yeah!  So when's the big trip?  Crap, let me try to remember.  September?  No, I didn't just rely on my rhyming.  I think it is - forgive me if I'm way off.
> 
> Hope life is wonderful.  (you too CJ )
> 
> CJ, catching up.  I think I'll concentrate on the other for now.  I'm exhausted from two days of reenacting Lebron's block and my Wade's (yes I can be anti- Heat and LOVE HIM IMMENSELY) oh so wonderful slam late in the game. Sighing.   And then the Snores and OKW exhausted me for totally different reasons.
> 
> Oh and those Heat fans are weird.  I'm ducking.  They sit there sometimes like it's some afternoon game early in the season.  Very bizarre.





ajf1007 said:


> Hey Lisa!!!!!!  (sorry CJ - I'll make this quick!)  All is great here!  You have a great memory - yep September!  Though I just threw a quick trip at the end of an unscheduled business trip to Orlando in August!  Flying mom down on Thursday and booked room at POR - FQ for Thursday - Monday!  Hope all is well with you and I'll see you over on CJ's other TR!



Amy, you are welcome to post on any topic on any of my TRs.  Lisa, I am not so sure.

Last day of DD's high school career is tomorrow.  Graduation on Wednesday.  Will not be able to update wither TR until later.


----------



## Tinks "SS"

Congrats on her graduation. Hate that we won't have an update til later but totally understand. Can't wait for this trip report as well as the other ones.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> Lisa, I am not so sure.
> .



Blowing kisses to Bosh as I type.  

__________________________________________________________

Have a wonderful time CJ.  It must seem like yesterday.  Exciting time in her life.


----------



## ajf1007

cj9200 said:


> Can't wait.  We have to slum it and only have a studio.  Blew a lot of points for the 1BR at Aluani.  The Disneyland part of the trip is really coming together.
> 
> Amy, you are welcome to post on any topic on any of my TRs.  Lisa, I am not so sure.
> 
> Last day of DD's high school career is tomorrow.  Graduation on Wednesday.  Will not be able to update wither TR until later.



I think a studio in DL still be awesome!!!  I just love that resort and I will say that FRANANDAJ (forgive me, but I do believe it was Alison) was a HUGE HUGE help to me when I planned the trip.  Not only was it my first trip to DL, it was my first trip to Cali and she gave me great advice!!

HAHAHA!  I'll try to stay on point here on your TR, it's tough though, I have been known to babble and babble about insignificant things.  So, be careful what you allow me to say!  Hey did you see the sparkly lights?


----------



## ajf1007

cj9200 said:


> Last day of DD's high school career is tomorrow.  Graduation on Wednesday.  Will not be able to update wither TR until later.



WOW!  Congratulations on DD graduation!!  I'm even proud and I've never met her!


----------



## lisaviolet

ajf1007 said:


> Though I just threw a quick trip at the end of an unscheduled business trip to Orlando in August!  Flying mom down on Thursday and booked room at POR - FQ for Thursday - Monday! :



Forgot this last night -

Have a wonderful time Amy.  I love POR.  Nice.


----------



## ajf1007

lisaviolet said:


> Forgot this last night -
> 
> Have a wonderful time Amy.  I love POR.  Nice.



Thanks Lisa!!  I'm pretty excited, I've never been to that resort and I've always wanted to try it!  Tell me....when can I expect a new TR from you?  I'm dieing over here!  Can't you help a girl out!


----------



## franandaj

ajf1007 said:


> I think a studio in DL still be awesome!!!  I just love that resort and I will say that FRANANDAJ (forgive me, but I do believe it was Alison) was a HUGE HUGE help to me when I planned the trip.  Not only was it my first trip to DL, it was my first trip to Cali and she gave me great advice!!
> 
> HAHAHA!  I'll try to stay on point here on your TR, it's tough though, I have been known to babble and babble about insignificant things.  So, be careful what you allow me to say!  Hey did you see the sparkly lights?



My pleasure to help out!

BTW if you haven't requested a view I suggest "Paradise Pier, high floor". We are here now and we always seem to get a view of the Redwood Creek Challenge, which isn't bad, but I'd rather see the roller coaster.


----------



## bzzelady

Happy Graduation to A!
You must be a proud papa tonight


----------



## cj9200

Well, the kid did it.  She is now a high school graduate.

The Proof





And bring in the balloons


----------



## kid-at-heart

Look out world, here she comes!   Not only beautiful but smart also.  Thanks for posting the photos and letting us share in your joy.

kate


----------



## lisaviolet

kid-at-heart said:


> Look out world, here she comes!   Not only beautiful but smart also.  Thanks for posting the photos and letting us share in your joy.
> 
> kate



Perfectly said.

Lovely, CJ.


----------



## jekjones1558

Congrats to the Princess and her Proud Papa!


----------



## franandaj

lisaviolet said:


> Perfectly said.
> 
> Lovely, CJ.



I agree!


----------



## cj9200

Tinks "SS";45095946 said:
			
		

> Congrats on her graduation. Hate that we won't have an update til later but totally understand. Can't wait for this trip report as well as the other ones.



Thanks.  It was really a nice ceremony.  A proud time for 600+ seniors and their parents.



lisaviolet said:


> Blowing kisses to Bosh as I type.
> 
> Have a wonderful time CJ.  It must seem like yesterday.  Exciting time in her life.



Heat are still alive.  We shall se what happens in game 7.

It does seem like yesterday when we did Freshman orientation for her high school.  Her Principal came on the stage and the first thing she said was that these four years are going to fly by.  They did.   



ajf1007 said:


> I think a studio in DL still be awesome!!!  I just love that resort and I will say that FRANANDAJ (forgive me, but I do believe it was Alison) was a HUGE HUGE help to me when I planned the trip.  Not only was it my first trip to DL, it was my first trip to Cali and she gave me great advice!!
> 
> HAHAHA!  I'll try to stay on point here on your TR, it's tough though, I have been known to babble and babble about insignificant things.  So, be careful what you allow me to say!  Hey did you see the sparkly lights?



You are allowed to babble away.  After all, that is really what my trip reports are all about.



ajf1007 said:


> WOW!  Congratulations on DD graduation!!  I'm even proud and I've never met her!



Thank you.  Also proud of her.  Before they handed out the diplomas, her International Baccalaureate (IB) Lead Teacher talked about what her kids did.  One of the things that hit me is they spent 30 hours taking their final exams.  Not to mention all the projects and papers they had to do.  The other kids in the school spent 8-10 hours on their finals.  



franandaj said:


> My pleasure to help out!
> 
> BTW if you haven't requested a view I suggest "Paradise Pier, high floor". We are here now and we always seem to get a view of the Redwood Creek Challenge, which isn't bad, but I'd rather see the roller coaster.



Thanks for the tip.  will call Member Services to ask for that location on Monday.  Tried to get a cabana at Aluani but they are all reserved for the week.  The CM suggested I check at the resort when I am there because one might open up.  It does not cost anything to reserve one and some people cancel instead of ponying up for the $ needed to rent them.



bzzelady said:


> Happy Graduation to A!
> You must be a proud papa tonight



Thank you.  Spent the other night going through past trip reports and seeing how she has grown up.  They are a pain to write but glad I did them.



kid-at-heart said:


> Look out world, here she comes!   Not only beautiful but smart also.  Thanks for posting the photos and letting us share in your joy.
> 
> kate



That is very sweet Kate.  She is excited about the challenges that lie ahead.  Enjoy it when it yours graduates.  BTW, is the trip organized for all her friends to go to Disney with you?  



lisaviolet said:


> Perfectly said.
> 
> Lovely, CJ.



Thanks Lisa.



jekjones1558 said:


> Congrats to the Princess and her Proud Papa!



Proud and soon to be broke Papa.



franandaj said:


> I agree!



Thanks Allison.


----------



## Shazzasmd

> Spent the other night going through past trip reports and seeing how she has grown up. They are a pain to write but glad I did them.



Very true!  Much, much better than digging through shoe boxes of old photos.  

Congratulations to your beautiful daughter.  You deserve to be a Proud Papa.


----------



## cj9200

Shazzasmd said:


> Very true!  Much, much better than digging through shoe boxes of old photos.
> 
> Congratulations to your beautiful daughter.  You deserve to be a Proud Papa.



How true.

SIL is on the way home and A will be at a sleep over at a friend's house.  Nice to have the place for myself.  Looked at the calendar and it is only *15 days* until we board the plane to Hawaii!

Lots of things to do including finishing the other TR.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> Heat are still alive.  We shall se what happens in game 7.



It might surprise you that I am F.I.N.E. to see the Heat win game 7.  So I can thoroughly enjoy watching them get destroyed by OKC.  

_____________________________________________________

Actually, I am not a Miami hater. At all.  Last year I wanted Dallas for Carlisle       because I thought he never ever got enough respect over the years.  And it was fun to bug you.  

 I like Lebron.  I LOVE Wade. ADORE.   That never changed with all the antics over the signing. 

And I was happy for Bosh when he left T.O. BUT he ran his mouth about here for no apparent reason - most were happy for his opportunity. Weird but true.  

So this series - I'm not a Celtics lover.  Although I find myself totally in love with Rondo these days - transfixed - an absolute assassin at times. 

Wow, I can actually hear something from the Miami crowd.    Something.  Hmmm.  



cj9200 said:


> Looked at the calendar and it is only *15 days* until we board the plane to Hawaii!



Wow.  My goodness - that came quickly.  Exciting. Can't wait to hear.


----------



## ajf1007

Hi Proud Pappa!!  It's really amazing the amount of work she had to do and the fact that she did it understanding what the benefits will be down the road!  When I was her age, sadly, I just wanted to graduate, period.  I just admire how much time and hard work she did to not settle for "just graduating"!!  

OMG, 15 days - that is exciting!!  I'm excited cause I just hit the 98 day mark, I can't imagine what I'll be like at the 15 day mark!  You really have planned an amazing trip and I can't wait for your TR to officially start with pics and stuff!  We really had a good time at DL and just loved the GCV's.  Its such a beautiful resort.  We didn't get a cabana either, they were booked while we were there but even if you don't get one, the pool is just so pretty.


----------



## franandaj

I just wanted to give you a couple pointers that I learned yesterday.  Disney had a Carsland preview, plus we stayed a couple nights midweek and got the low down from the Bellman.  Now with the opening this Friday, DCA is going to be packed for the rest of the Summer.  At least you don't have to worry about the So Cal pass holders, they are blocked out the entire month of July, but the Premium APs and Deluxes will be able to get in, plus it's the high tourist season.

First off, don't spend your time in the Standby line for Radiator Springs Racers, especially while you are at the Hojo.  One of the perks for the Summer DLR guests will be early access to RSR. If it's like the Little Mermaid last year, you'll be able to ride it from 9AM to 10AM before the non Disney Resort guests are let into the park.  

Also last year they were giving out anytime FPs, one for each guest each day.  If they don't do this, try to get a FP for RSR so that you also get a ride in after dark.  The CM said that these two different times were like Night and Day.     But seriously, I didn't get to ride it after dark, but from the way the CM described it, the whole experience sounded really cool.

Luigi's Flying Tires, don't wait more than 20 minutes for this one.  If the line extends to the room with the tires in the show room, do it some other time.  We waited 30 minutes yesterday and it wasn't worth the short time we got on the ride.  I've put this on my 15 minutes or less list.  

Mader's Ride is fun, and a lot of people have said it's like the tea cups.  Not having been on the Tea Cups, I couldn't tell you.  However, I wouldn't wait more than 15-20 to do this one either.

Don't get your hopes up about eating at the Cozy Cones.  They are going to have real problem with these as the lines were just awful and this was on a Preview day with limited admission.  You've got lots of great dining plans and don't need to wait for snacks (which is pretty much what they serve at the cones).  However, if you're like me and HAD to have a souvenir "sipper cone" than you might end up investing some time waiting.  Took me 20 minutes in line for the stupid thing.

Flo's cafe looks OK as a eatery, they made it a point to make some of the choices that might often contain meat vegetarian and have it clearly labeled on the menu as well.  If you're looking for CS meals n DCA, I wouldn't venture to Carsland, but instead to the newer offerings in Paradise Pier, Boardwalk Pizza and Pasta or Garden Grill.  They have quite a few non meat options at those as well as hearty meat choices.

I think you mentioned that you're having lunch at the Carthay Circle Restaurant.  The menu looks nice.  I'm waiting to see pictures from the folks who dined there last night at $500 a head.  We'll have to wait until it opens to have the $25 cheeseburger!    I wasn't paying those prices, for a three course meal none the less, even if it did go to a charitable cause.

Your trip is getting so close!  That's good, I need another TR to follow as most of the folks I've been following are almost done with theirs!  Have fun!


----------



## bzzelady

cj9200 said:


> Thank you.  Spent the other night going through past trip reports and seeing how she has grown up.  They are a pain to write but glad I did them.



You are correct...it is time consuming but so rewarding when they are completed.  We have spent the last week going through pictures of my dad in preparation for his memorial service and the travel through time is a great remembrance.  All of us grow up too quickly


----------



## cj9200

Alison, thanks for the continued tips and help.  How cool to get a preview.  We are prepared for crowds and need a plan for that.  Intend to buy the other site that gives you "plans to tour by" for your trip.  Have multiple day park hoppers and staying on site so we will take advantage of those perks.  We will be there early at both DL and CA when we can and get as much done as early as possible.

Never thought about riding RSR at night but now it is on the list.  Have to ride Luigi's (I love bumper car rides) but if Mater's is like Tea Cups I will have to skip it (hate spinning).  Cozy Cones looks cool but with the meals we have already planned, we can skip that if the line is too long.  Will take pictures though.  There seems to be good CS possibilities on Paradise Pier.  It would be neat to eat at Flo's but not a must do.  

Carthay was an afterthought.  While I was hold to get a Napa Rose reservation (for everyone else, you have to call the restaurant directly) they said that they were taking reservations for the restaurant.  Knew nothing about it but made one anyway.  Glad I did.  Looks like an interesting place.  You also get preferred viewing for World of Color if you order enough food.  I agree with you and would pass on having a $500 dinner there.

Getting excited.  Now 13 days from when we will be on a plane to Hawaii.  Lots to do before then but can't wait for the adventure to begin.


----------



## cj9200

bzzelady said:


> You are correct...it is time consuming but so rewarding when they are completed.  We have spent the last week going through pictures of my dad in preparation for his memorial service and the travel through time is a great remembrance.  All of us grow up too quickly



Sorry to hear about your dad.  Thoughts to you and your family.  We have been dealing with too many losses lately in our family.  DD's mom passed away in 2010, I lost my brother a couple of months ago and her grandmother just passed.  Decided I am going to use the rest of my time here to grab that brass ring every chance I can.  One of the reasons for this trip.  Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## bzzelady

Thanks CJ...it's been a tough week.  You are correct in that every day should be lived to the fullest and not to put off things "until later."  In my line of work as a critical care nurse, I see so many folks laying in beds whose biggest regret is the fact they have put things off-some of them are able to leave me and go do those things, and some of them never get to realize those dreams.  

Thankfully, my father was able to retire when he was 52 so he had 12 years to enjoy before becoming ill.  Even after he was diagnosed, he found time and energy to reroof the house, build my mother a sunroom, and cedar shake the entire exterior.  He also traveled to Alaska twice for last hunting/fishing trips, did a cross country road trip to the Grand Canyon and Hoover Dam right before Thanksgiving with one of his best friends, and went to northern Ontario to spend time with extended family there as well. He left here without regrets...and that is a huge lesson to all of us.  

Have a great time on the graduation celebration trip...we will all be sitting here on the sidelines waiting for reports


----------



## cj9200

bzzelady said:


> Thanks CJ...it's been a tough week.  You are correct in that every day should be lived to the fullest and not to put off things "until later."  In my line of work as a critical care nurse, I see so many folks laying in beds whose biggest regret is the fact they have put things off-some of them are able to leave me and go do those things, and some of them never get to realize those dreams.
> 
> Thankfully, my father was able to retire when he was 52 so he had 12 years to enjoy before becoming ill.  Even after he was diagnosed, he found time and energy to reroof the house, build my mother a sunroom, and cedar shake the entire exterior.  He also traveled to Alaska twice for last hunting/fishing trips, did a cross country road trip to the Grand Canyon and Hoover Dam right before Thanksgiving with one of his best friends, and went to northern Ontario to spend time with extended family there as well. He left here without regrets...and that is a huge lesson to all of us.
> 
> Have a great time on the graduation celebration trip...we will all be sitting here on the sidelines waiting for reports



I hope to do the same as your dad.  Time will heal the hurt and the fun memories will be the ones that you recall.  DD's mom was the Associate Head Nurse at the Trauma Facility down here.  Taking SIL to the airport, we stopped there to see a plaque they put up in her honor.  I know from personal experience, you guys do great work.


----------



## cj9200

UPS was good to me yesterday.  The replacement camera (for the one DD lost) and underwater housing was delivered.  Played with it last night and even got the external flash to work.  Have to go to the Keys to give it a test run.  Hopefully it will produce some good pictures while diving in Hawaii.

Update: 11 days until we board the plane.


----------



## bzzelady

cj9200 said:


> DD's mom was the Associate Head Nurse at the Trauma Facility down here.  Taking SIL to the airport, we stopped there to see a plaque they put up in her honor.  I know from personal experience, you guys do great work.




Yeah...just because you had personal experience once as a patient doesn't mean you need to try it out again.  We actually prefer when patients come back to visit in street clothes instead of those gray/blue smocks 

I commend DD's mom-trauma nursing is a real calling-you see so many young people wrecked at the prime of their lives.  Of course, in cardiac critical care and cardiac surgery, we are seeing them much younger than even ten years ago.


----------



## Pinkocto

Congratulations to your DD and what a wonderful trip you have planned! Alison suggested I come check out your adventure in the making, can't wait to hear about it  I just bought some Aulani points a few months ago, but won't be able to go until at least September 2013. I also dive so will really enjoy hearing about that part too


----------



## cj9200

bzzelady said:


> Yeah...just because you had personal experience once as a patient doesn't mean you need to try it out again.  We actually prefer when patients come back to visit in street clothes instead of those gray/blue smocks
> 
> I commend DD's mom-trauma nursing is a real calling-you see so many young people wrecked at the prime of their lives.  Of course, in cardiac critical care and cardiac surgery, we are seeing them much younger than even ten years ago.



When I went to her unit, the staff would place bets if I'd pass out/throw up or not.  Couldn't do what you guys do. 



Pinkocto said:


> Congratulations to your DD and what a wonderful trip you have planned! Alison suggested I come check out your adventure in the making, can't wait to hear about it  I just bought some Aulani points a few months ago, but won't be able to go until at least September 2013. I also dive so will really enjoy hearing about that part too



Thank you Pam.  Listen to what Alison says, she is a smart lady.  Went diving Saturday but the external flash (that I just bought) started to leak when I put it in the dunk tank.  Pulled it out right away and had the place check it and it was a bad gasket.  Replaced it and tested out OK.  So unfortunately, no pictures and no test dive with the new camera.  

Don't know proper protocol on where to post the non DVC part but will let everyone know where it is.

TO (Take off) Day is rapidly approaching.  Tons of stuff to do and today is busy.    Lets see: New glasses ordered, prescriptions picked up, laundry is starting, dive gear is rinsed and drying, rental car for the Hawaii legs reserved.  Still have tons to do.  

May have to break my unwritten rule of finishing a TR before another trip.


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm glad it was a quick fix but sorry you weren't able to test it out.


----------



## cj9200

Take off day is rapidly approaching.  Too much stuff to do before we leave.  Last loads of laundry will soon be done.  Dragged out my dive gear and camera stuff and hope to have them packed tonight.  An unusual step for me, I am actually thinking about what clothes I am taking.  Most of the time I just throw some stuff in a bag.

Final arrangements are just about done.  Cars rented for Kona and Oahu.  Rates were pretty good.  Have a kid watching the house and taking care of the dogs.  Paying her but a lot cheaper than if they were at the vet.  Only things left to do is get a room near the Honolulu airport before we fly to LA and figure out how I am getting to Disney from the Airport.

Getting excited about this.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Dogs?  Did you add to your family?

Have mega fun on your trip. I am looking forward to hearing about your adventures.  

kate


----------



## bzzelady

We are all very excited for you...and cannot wait to live vicariously through your trip report!


----------



## Pinkocto

I know they have shuttles from the airport to Disney but not sure if they cost anything. I can't quite remember since it was only cursory investigating for a possible trip.


----------



## franandaj

Can't wait to hear all about this trip! Especially Aulani!

Getting to Anaheim from LAX is always a quandary. There is no DME. There.is a Disneyland bus for a fee, there's always Super Shuttle, Prime Time, or Taxi. I've read numerous pros and cons for each on the DL board and the various GC threads.  Either way it will probably cost you $50-100 to get there.

You're coming in on a Sunday so at least that's the one day.that LA traffic isn't as bad as normal so you should be checking in at the hotel within a couple hours of landing. Without traffic LAX us about 45 minutes from DL, on a Sunday you should be able to get there in about an hour.


----------



## cj9200

Bags are by the door and we are ready to go.  Shuttle is picking us up at 4 am for the 13 hour trip to Hawaii.  Guess this is really happening.

Next post will be from the Aloha state.


----------



## Pinkocto

That's so exciting!!! Safe travels


----------



## franandaj

Bon Voyage!


----------



## jekjones1558

Aloha!  Can't wait to get your first post from paradise!


----------



## kid-at-heart

Have fun!!!


----------



## cj9200

Morning from Kona and thanks for the well wishes.  Having a great time but still getting adjusted to the time difference.  Yesterday we went diving and tonight we have a night dive.  So this morning, it is mostly hanging out at the resort.  

A with a lobster





Will try to post a few more pics when we get to Aluani.  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Thanks for the update!

All are well in our household.  I have a broken finger and a broken foot but both are healing nicely.  Luckily it is summer semester and all my classes are online so I do not need to drive/walk to/from work.

Sarah is spending the summer being a "teen zoo keeper",  (volunteer gig) at our local zoo and (another volunteer gig), playing chess with the seniors at our senior center.  Keeps her busy and keeps me happy.

kate


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad you're having a nice time, can't wait to hear more about Aulani!


----------



## kikiq

I'm in, ready to read all about your Hawaii adventures and your Aulani impressions  AND of course your Disneyland experiences.  Congrats to your daughter, still reading the pretrip report.  

It was hectic busy last month of school, now slowing picking up from the chaos in the house.  

Can't wait for your Aulani visit, we're set to go for my DD BFF's wedding there in Jan 2013.  Oh, wait, maybe I shouldn't say that too loudly, wouldn't want my oldest (who just got engaged) to get any ideas.  She did say she wanted either a Disney or a Hawaiian themed wedding.


----------



## Pinkocto

Already off to a fabulous time! Thanks for checking in


----------



## franandaj

Hey CJ...I just wanted to give you a heads up for your DL trip.  When you first go to Carsland, there are three different ways to enter Carsland.  From A Bug's Land, from the walkway going away from Carthay Circle, and the best one is from Pacific Wharf.  If you want that *W*O*W* factor when you first see the land (which we were lucky enough to get), when you get to the fountain, don't proceed forward, but turn right towards Soarin'.  Pass Grizzly River Run and head on to the Little Mermaid ride.  From there you can walk down the gang plank to Pacific Wharf and go through the entrance there.  It's an absolutely stunning view that almost makes you think of the Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon or any of those other Western landmarks.

However, you may be so caught up in the moment that you can't resist going right to the FP machine past the Carthay Circle Theater and see if any are left.  If it's after noon, from what I hear they are all gone, it's the Epcot Soarin' of DCA.  The good news is that Soarin' is sort of old hat to Californians and you can easily ride that all day.


----------



## cj9200

We are here.  Aulani is amazingly beautiful.  I'll post a couple of pictures as the week goes on.

Here we are just about to land in Honolulu





Pulling up to the resort





Grocery shopping tomorrow and probably pool time.


----------



## ramkam

I agree with Franandaj about entering Carsland from Pacific Wharf!






[/url] Ornament Valley@ California Adventure by RichMartin, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## bzzelady

Beautiful pictures CJ!  Looking forward to more pictures of the resort and from your diving adventures


----------



## cj9200

First full day here.  Snagged a Cabana at the pool tomorrow.  Yes!  Have tried to reserve one for weeks.  We were going to tour the island but will save that for Tuesday.  Today we got supplies and explored the resort.  Beautiful place.  A is now getting a tan on the beach and I just got back to the room for a little R&R.

Tonight's dinner is at Ama Ama, their signature restaurant.  We also have dinner at Roys Tuesday.  Will try to post a couple of pics later.


----------



## bzzelady

Ohhh...the cabana sounds like a great luxury 

It will be great to hear some reviews on the restaurants at Aulani. I don't think I really have seen too much of those on the boards.


----------



## Pinkocto

Sounds fantastic! What luck about the cabana


----------



## twokids0204




----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Looking forward to more pictures...


----------



## wasnotafan




----------



## cj9200

The cabana is very cool.  Privacy, TV, lounge chairs, fridge and food service.  Waiting for a bit until I order a cocktail.  I posted on the DidDads Board that my life doesn't suck.  It doesn't.

A couple of pics...
















Looking forward to a relaxing afternoon.


----------



## jekjones1558

You're absolutely correct.  Your life definitely does not suck.  You are enjoying Hawaii in a cabana with a gorgeous daughter.  Your life does not suck.


----------



## bzzelady

You have a beautiful and accomplished daughter...you have relatively good health...and you are having cocktails in a cabana in Hawaii....that is definitely not one of the definitions of life sucking 

I, on the other hand, went back to work today for the first time in five weeks.  Now that sucks


----------



## franandaj

Your life definitely doesn't suck!  Hope you're enjoying that cocktail by now.


----------



## cj9200

Having a cocktail right now Alison.  Also am chastising the birds that want to share our complimentary fruit plate.  GO AWAY, YOU WERE NOT INVITED TO THE PARTY!  This is fun.


----------



## coachycp

Looks like an awesome time!  We leave this Sunday, spending 2 days in LA then will be at the resort on Tuesday afternoon, can't wait!  Enjoy your time!


----------



## cj9200

coachycp said:


> Looks like an awesome time!  We leave this Sunday, spending 2 days in LA then will be at the resort on Tuesday afternoon, can't wait!  Enjoy your time!



You are going to like this place.  First class resort.  We will be landing in LA on Monday.


----------



## cj9200

kid-at-heart said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> All are well in our household.  I have a broken finger and a broken foot but both are healing nicely.  Luckily it is summer semester and all my classes are online so I do not need to drive/walk to/from work.
> 
> Sarah is spending the summer being a "teen zoo keeper",  (volunteer gig) at our local zoo and (another volunteer gig), playing chess with the seniors at our senior center.  Keeps her busy and keeps me happy.
> 
> kate



Kate, two broken bones?  Glad you don't have to run around at least.  Sounds like Sarah is going to have a fun summer. 



kikiq said:


> I'm in, ready to read all about your Hawaii adventures and your Aulani impressions  AND of course your Disneyland experiences.  Congrats to your daughter, still reading the pretrip report.
> 
> It was hectic busy last month of school, now slowing picking up from the chaos in the house.
> 
> Can't wait for your Aulani visit, we're set to go for my DD BFF's wedding there in Jan 2013.  Oh, wait, maybe I shouldn't say that too loudly, wouldn't want my oldest (who just got engaged) to get any ideas.  She did say she wanted either a Disney or a Hawaiian themed wedding.



Congrats to your oldest.  Seen a lot of couples in wedding attire walking around the resort getting their photo shoot.  You are going to like it here.



franandaj said:


> Hey CJ...I just wanted to give you a heads up for your DL trip.  When you first go to Carsland, there are three different ways to enter Carsland.  From A Bug's Land, from the walkway going away from Carthay Circle, and the best one is from Pacific Wharf.  If you want that *W*O*W* factor when you first see the land (which we were lucky enough to get), when you get to the fountain, don't proceed forward, but turn right towards Soarin'.  Pass Grizzly River Run and head on to the Little Mermaid ride.  From there you can walk down the gang plank to Pacific Wharf and go through the entrance there.  It's an absolutely stunning view that almost makes you think of the Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon or any of those other Western landmarks.
> 
> However, you may be so caught up in the moment that you can't resist going right to the FP machine past the Carthay Circle Theater and see if any are left.  If it's after noon, from what I hear they are all gone, it's the Epcot Soarin' of DCA.  The good news is that Soarin' is sort of old hat to Californians and you can easily ride that all day.



Thanks for the tip.  So far, the first day will be at the original.  Think I will take your advice and hit carsland that night.  Not to ride of course but to see the sights.


----------



## cj9200

While I am lounging around, thought I would post a few more pictures...

View from the room





Shaved Ice





Dinner the other night at Ama Ama.  Great meal.


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks so much for the pictures! It looks fabulous!


----------



## jekjones1558

cj9200, what view category did you book?


----------



## cj9200

jekjones1558 said:


> cj9200, what view category did you book?



We have a 1BR Ocean View.  It really is a partial view of the ocean.  We are high up, on the 15th (of 16) floor.  Whatever view you request, ask for a high floor.  It is a pretty good view.

Today was the first mediocre day with the weather at Aulani.  Light rain this morning and cloudy all day.  The Pirate Princess is a bit miffed because she wants a deep tan before heading to New Jersey for school.  Tonight we have dinner at Roy's and tomorrow a trip to Pearl Harbor.


----------



## jekjones1558

cj9200 said:


> We have a 1BR Ocean View.  It really is a partial view of the ocean.  We are high up, on the 15th (of 16) floor.  Whatever view you request, ask for a high floor.  It is a pretty good view.
> 
> Today was the first mediocre day with the weather at Aulani.  Light rain this morning and cloudy all day.  The Pirate Princess is a bit miffed because she wants a deep tan before heading to New Jersey for school.  Tonight we have dinner at Roy's and tomorrow a trip to Pearl Harbor.



Well, it doesn't look like too much ocean but it is lovely nonetheless.  Roys for dinner after already doing Ama Ama?  Wow!


----------



## coachycp

jekjones1558 said:
			
		

> Well, it doesn't look like too much ocean but it is lovely nonetheless.  Roys for dinner after already doing Ama Ama?  Wow!



Would love to hear about Roy's we are there next  week and thinking about trying it for dinner


----------



## cj9200

coachycp said:


> Would love to hear about Roy's we are there next  week and thinking about trying it for dinner



I guess it is Hawaiian Fusion.  Strong Asian influences.  I had two appetizers the crab cakes and pork/shrimp pot stickers.  The crab cakes had a mango sauce that was pretty spicy.  Very good.  The pot stickers were nothing to write home about.  

DD also two appetizers, a Mango, cheese and olive platter and vegetarian sushi.  The sushi had mushrooms, Asian vegetables and a spicy soy sauce.  She really liked the sushi.

I don't eat fish and that was their big thing.  They also had a couple of steaks but I had steak a couple of days ago.  Overall I thought it was good, not memorable.  Ama Ama was better.  Probably because what I ordered.

Fine dinning and priced that way.


----------



## cj9200

Spent the 4th at Pearl Harbor and the Arizona Memorial.  Humbling and moving thinking of that day.  A couple of pics.
















Thanks to all that have served.  Hope everyone had a great Independence Day.


----------



## franandaj

Awesome!  I'm sure you will have an amazingly fitting tribute when you get to the actual TR!  So Glad you are having a good time@


----------



## Shazzasmd

Great to see the trip in progress.  Aulani looks beautiful.


----------



## twokids0204

cj9200 said:


> Spent the 4th at Pearl Harbor and the Arizona Memorial.  Humbling and moving thinking of that day.  A couple of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all that have served.  Hope everyone had a great Independence Day.



Awesome way to spend the 4th CJ...

Is that a hidden Mickey (or Minnie) behind Pirate Princess?


----------



## cj9200

Yesterday was an interesting day.  We did an all day ABD tour to the other side of the island.  That is the windward or wet side of Oahu.  And yes it was wet.  Part of the trip was a 2 hour horseback riding trip around one of the valleys.  DD loves riding and had a great time.  I do not and walked funny after the ride.  A couple of pics.  It was beautiful.
















Last full day here.  Sad about it.  A has her graduation present, a day at the spa.  Don't know what I am going to do, but will find something.


----------



## Pinkocto

That statue is amazing! Enjoy your last full day, I'm sure I'd be sad too.


----------



## kikiq

Well, the smile on her face says it all, Dad.  I say again, you are the BEST DAD EVER!!!  

Look forward to your impressions of Disneyland/DCA.  My DD said to tell you not to miss the lighting of Radiator Springs neon lights.  We almost missed it when we went for the preview, couldn't figure why people were just standing in the street.  We were sitting in some hidden area just taking in the atmosphere.  Just as we got to our group standing in the middle of the street...magic!  We'll be in Disneyland this weekend watching the All American College Band shows.  Maybe we'll see you there.


----------



## franandaj

I wish I was going there this week!  Sorry the HI portion is coming to a close, but I hope you like our "little park".  Have a great time!


----------



## cj9200

Today was D-Day for scores for her International Baccalaureate program.  SHE PASSED.  Now she adds the IB diploma to her HS one.  Best news is that she has earned college credit and that means less money I have to pay for school.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

The view from your room looks awesome.  And congratulations to your daughter!  Now get back in the hot tub.  I'm sure you need it after the horseback riding.


----------



## jekjones1558

You really know how to make the most of life!  What a lucky girl your DD is to have such a great dad.  Thanks for sharing this very special trip with those of us who wish we were there with you!


----------



## Pinkocto

Congratulations to DD!


----------



## Shazzasmd

Congrats to your daughter on the IB diploma.  That's quite an accomplishment, and shows she is definitely focused - nice to see in a young person.  Especially as you prepare for those college expenses  you know she'll do well at school.


----------



## kikiq

Congrats to your DD on her IB diploma.  Just wait until it arrives in the mail, my DDs actually liked it better than their HS diploma.


----------



## cj9200

Well, we made it to Anaheim.  Today we plan to rest in a bit then head to Disneyland.  Late lunch at Carthay Circle Theater and WoC tonight.


----------



## Pinkocto

Hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a great day! Have fun!


----------



## franandaj

Hoping you are having an awesome time!  And everything has been working out for you so far, interested to hear what studio you got today and how everything is working out!


----------



## Jaaron2

cj9200 said:


> The cabana is very cool.  Privacy, TV, lounge chairs, fridge and food service.  Waiting for a bit until I order a cocktail.  I posted on the DidDads Board that my life doesn't suck.  It doesn't.
> 
> A couple of pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to a relaxing afternoon.



Can you book the Cabana's before you arrive? How far in advance should you book them? We will be there in 17 days and this looks awesome!


----------



## franandaj

Jaaron2 said:


> Can you book the Cabana's before you arrive? How far in advance should you book them? We will be there in 17 days and this looks awesome!



Since CJ is still traveling, I'll give you the best answer I can. I believe he said earlier in the report that he tried to resere one in advance but that they were already booked and was able to secure this once arriving at the resort. From this info, I would check ASAP.


----------



## Jaaron2

franandaj said:


> Since CJ is still traveling, I'll give you the best answer I can. I believe he said earlier in the report that he tried to resere one in advance but that they were already booked and was able to secure this once arriving at the resort. From this info, I would check ASAP.



Thanks for the information, Im going to call right now!


----------



## cj9200

Jaaron2 said:


> Can you book the Cabana's before you arrive? How far in advance should you book them? We will be there in 17 days and this looks awesome!



Alison is right.  Tried to book one a while before we left but was shut out.  It was the 4th of July week so they were pretty popular.  There is no booking fee so guests book and then when it is time to pay they back out.  Checked at Concierge and got one at the resort.  Good luck.

Back at the room after a busy day.  Downloading pictures in a minute and will post a few later.


----------



## Chellymouse

Hey CJ!! Just found your TR! We are just back from the world and it was a bit nuts....to borrow one of your favorite phrases...11 days and we took the family...it was interesting to say the least...waiting on the rest of my photos before starting a TR. First and foremost, congratulations to your DD on all of her accomplishments! Amazing to watch her grow up (albeit on the boards) over the past couple of years! Alauni looks amazing...we are currently in "discussion" for our 15th anniversary! Hope you have continued safe travels and can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## Jaaron2

Jaaron2 said:


> Thanks for the information, Im going to call right now!



UPDATE

Thanks so much for the quick reply There was only one day left available during our entire stay and I was able to snag it  We cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## cj9200

Short update.  We had an amazing meal last night.  What did we have you ask?  It will be in the TR.  That is called a tease.  Today was Carsland day.  It was an odyssey just getting on Racers.  Its popularity has not decreased at all.  Hopefully going back to DL tonight.  A couple of pics from the last couple of days.  It takes a long time to upload them to photobucket so I only downloaded these.

Says it all





Part of the view from our room.  Not bad.  Not bad at all.





In A's words, "Their cute little castle."





Having a great time but it is coming close to an end.


----------



## franandaj

Nice view! It looks like you got a fifth or sixth floor room in the teens (meaning 12, 16, 18, not teenager )


----------



## Pinkocto

Ooohhhh, can't wait to hear about the odyssey. And of course dinner also. Very nice view I must say.


----------



## Chellymouse

Oh so cruel to tease....can't wait for the rest of the story!


----------



## cj9200

One of the saddest pictures ever taken.  It marks the time we left Disneyland.






Still not quite over yet.  Napa Rose tonight for dinner and our flight leaves late tomorrow.  But we still wish we were at the beginning and boarding the flight to Hawaii.


----------



## Pinkocto

I hope dinner is fantastic! Safe travels home. It is always so hard going home after a fabulous vacation.


----------



## cj9200

Another delicious dinner last night at Napa Rose.  A is sleeping until we have to move out.  Since our plane doesn't leave until late, we are planing some pool time, resort viewing and dinner at Downtown Disney.

It was a GREAT trip.  Tired but not ready to go home just yet.


----------



## Chellymouse

safe travels home


----------



## franandaj

I hope you two were able to enjoy some time by the pool.  A few miles away in Long Beach we had showers all morning and overcast skies For the rest of the day.  We had such high humidity I could have sworn we were in Florida.  I've never experienced this kind of weather in California.  It must have made you feel like home!  

Safe travels and looking forward to the actual TR!


----------



## MotoWifey185

I am definitely looking forward to hearing about this trip! So far it looks like you both had a great time. Congrats to your daughter! My DF and I will be honeymooning there in almost two months and I need all the info I can get!


----------



## bzzelady

It sounds like you had a fabulous time.  We are all anxiously awaiting the longer version of your trip report, though we have enjoyed the teases along the way


----------



## cj9200

Got home yesterday morning.  After not sleeping more than 15 minutes on the plane, slept most of yesterday.  Downloading pictures today.  It is taking a while.  Will start the TR in a few days after mundane chores like laundry are done.


----------



## jekjones1558

cj9200 said:


> Got home yesterday morning.  After not sleeping more than 15 minutes on the plane, slept most of yesterday.  Downloading pictures today.  It is taking a while.  Will start the TR in a few days after mundane chores like laundry are done.



I sympathize on the sleepless flight.  I always have this problem and I get so ticked when EVERYONE on the plane seems to be sleeping except me!  Glad that you got to catch up on your shuteye and can't wait to read the report.  Welcome back to reality.


----------



## cj9200

Downloaded a couple of videos along with a lot of the pics.  Going to take a break from playing with our photos for the rest of the night.

Thought I would post one video from our Manta night dive in Kona.  Unbelievable animals that measured 11-15 feet across.  About 20-25 were swimming around us.

http://youtu.be/H-c-0W8o7hA


----------



## WestCoastMama

What an incredible video...experience!! They were all around you. The video quality was great too. You are braver than me, I don't think I could do a night dive! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pinkocto

I havnt gotten to watch it yet, I've only had my phone and want to watch it on a bigger screen. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mckryan

Wow, what an awesome video.  I can't wait to hear your thoughts on Napa Rose. I hope your meal was as awesome as ours was in May.


----------



## cj9200

franandaj said:


> I hope you two were able to enjoy some time by the pool.  A few miles away in Long Beach we had showers all morning and overcast skies For the rest of the day.  We had such high humidity I could have sworn we were in Florida.  I've never experienced this kind of weather in California.  It must have made you feel like home!
> 
> Safe travels and looking forward to the actual TR!



One of the things we did not do was go to the pool.  The plan was to go on the day we were headed out but it was overcast.  Next time.



MotoWifey185 said:


> I am definitely looking forward to hearing about this trip! So far it looks like you both had a great time. Congrats to your daughter! My DF and I will be honeymooning there in almost two months and I need all the info I can get!





bzzelady said:


> It sounds like you had a fabulous time.  We are all anxiously awaiting the longer version of your trip report, though we have enjoyed the teases along the way



The trip Prologue will be either later today or tomorrow.  And yes, we did have a great time.



jekjones1558 said:


> I sympathize on the sleepless flight.  I always have this problem and I get so ticked when EVERYONE on the plane seems to be sleeping except me!  Glad that you got to catch up on your shuteye and can't wait to read the report.  Welcome back to reality.



Reality stinks.  I can't sleep on a plane, no matter how long the flight or time of day.  The kid can sleep anywhere and does.   



WestCoastMama said:


> What an incredible video...experience!! They were all around you. The video quality was great too. You are braver than me, I don't think I could do a night dive! Thanks for sharing





Pinkocto said:


> I havnt gotten to watch it yet, I've only had my phone and want to watch it on a bigger screen. Looking forward to it.





mckryan said:


> Wow, what an awesome video.  I can't wait to hear your thoughts on Napa Rose. I hope your meal was as awesome as ours was in May.



Have more videos to post in the TR.  Napa Rose is now one of my favorite Disney restaurants.

More to come later.


----------



## CarolynK

I've lurked on your TRs long enough, time to say "hi"!! That video was incredible, especially since it was at night! Unlike the rest of my family, I'm a big chicken when it comes water. I can't see myself ever doing that - we swam with manatees in Mexico and I had to psych myself up for that!

We were at Aulani in December, though no island hopping for us. We also had "ocean view."

My daughter is going to be a senior in the fall; where is your daughter going to school?

Looking forward to reading your report!


----------



## cj9200

Note:  To view each update, there is a listing on the first page.

The Preamble

First things first.  Who is going.

Me - AKA: The Guy with the Wallet.  Single dad, Disney and DVC veteran.  Older than dirt but still think I am a kid.  Had some medical issues a year and a half ago and am still not quite 100 percent.  Getting better day by day.  That experience gave me a new appreciation of life and I am taking advantage of it.  

DD - AKA: The Kid, Pooh, Pirate Princess, Crash and many more nicknames.  Recently graduated from high school and will be heading to Seton Hall in the fall.  Fellow lover of Disney and coasters.  This is her graduation trip.  She has worked hard to get her degree so the trip was the reward for all of her work.  Plus, I wanted to do it (see above).

So how long were we away?  After adding to the trip we were in Kona for six days, Aulani for seven, plus one day in Honolulu and Disneyland for five.  Probably the longest vacation I will ever take.  

If you noticed the first post on this thread, it read, “Well, just booked our flights for DD's Graduation Extravaganza for June/July. Not cheap with the stop over in LA but at least it is paid for.”  If you look at when that post was made (1/12/12), you know how long was the planning phase.  It all started when I heard Disney was building a stand alone resort in the Hawaiian Islands.  This place called Aulani.  Periodically saw pictures of the construction progress and what they had in store for the resort.  I was still recovering from a long hospital stay but was feeling better and thought it might be a chance to celebrate Pooh’s high school graduation.  Since we were flying over Disneyland on the way back we also had to stop there.  Just to break up the flight you understand.  Once the idea was planted in my mind, it grew until it became a reality.

Booked a 1 BR Ocean View at Aluani exactly 7 months ahead of time and same with a studio at the Grand California.  From there it was plussing the trip.  Since I started so long before the actual trip, I was able to spread out paying for things over time.  By the time we were ready to go, everything was paid for except the car rentals, a hotel night stay before the flight to LA and DD’s spa treatment.  Well, that and what we spent there.  The last one was not an insignificant amount.

We both scuba dive so I contacted a Travel Agent who specializes in diving vacations to see what she could do.  I mean if we are going all the way to Hawaii, it made no sense not to go underwater at least part of the time.  She booked a winter trip with a UK friend of mine,  myself and a few others to Roatan and knew I was in good hands.  

An eel from the Roatan trip





She gave me our options and the best were either Maui or The Big Island.  Since DD wanted to see the volcanos, The Big Island was the only choice.  She got us five days at the Royal Kona Resort and three days of diving at Jack’s Dive Locker.  Once that was decided, the flight was booked.  At that point, I knew we were a go.  Other additions included another day at the Royal Kona instead of staying at the Honolulu airport the day we arrived.  Also added a helicopter tour of the volcanoes for our first full day there.

Other preparations included arranging the Pirate Princess’s Spa treatment, the Kualoa Ranch Experience and dining reservations at the Disneyland resort.  Also tried to book a cabana at Aulani but despite numerous calls, they were all booked.  It was suggested that I try when I get to the resort.

So that is the basics.  Sounds like fun, right?

Lets get started.  

Some things I am an uber-planner, some things I am not.  Sure, I got the touring books including diving in Hawaii, Hawaii in general and the Unofficial Guide to Disneyland.  Read a lot of those (but did not memorize them) and looked at various sites, blogs, podcasts...  Had an itinerary planned out and written down including various reservations and phone numbers.  So I felt pretty prepared for the actual trip.

Packing is not one of those things I overly plan.  Electronics are one thing (and snacks when I drive to WDW) but not unimportant things like clothes.  Sure I make lists but put little effort (other than doing laundry) to actually pack the stuff.  This time was going to be the exception.  Hey, I am going to be gone for 20 days.

As we got a couple of days away from take off, I dragged down my suitcase, did the laundry, and started to lay everything out.  Everything but the clothes was packed and sitting by the door.  We were also taking our own dive gear so I checked the gear and those bags were ready to go.  The last thing to do was pack the clothes the night before we left.  Since it was a 6:30 am flight, we were getting up early anyway and I was already tired.  Decided to set the alarm for 3:00, wake up then, take a shower and finish my bag in the morning.

The best laid plans.  Fall into a deep sleep for a few hours with dreams of the trip dancing in my head.  The next thing I know the phone rings.  Not the alarm.  Look at the phone and it says 4:00 and the call is from the shuttle service.  I pop up and yell, “Holy Moly,” or something like that.  Well, forget the shower.  Let the dogs out.  Scream for the kid to get up and run to the window.  No car there yet.  Then it was over to my bag and the clean clothes to start throwing stuff into the suitcase.  What was in there?  I’ll find out later.   

In record time the suitcase was packed.  DD, who was already up, came downstairs and brought the dogs inside.  We start bringing the stuff outside just as the shuttle pulls up.  The driver apologized that he was late.  I was naturally indignant (OK, I was relieved).  Front door was soon locked and we were off to the airport.  On the way, I realized the first casualty left behind was my cell phone.  Oh well, who needs a phone on vacation?  Not me obviously.

So we were quickly whisked to the airport to begin the million mile trek to Hawaii.

Up next: The flight over and arrival in Kona.  AKA: Are we there yet?


----------



## franandaj

Yay! A nuts title and a prologue! It's officially started! I would have liked to see the scrambling and stuff, I end up doing that EVERY trip!

Do you own at Aulani and VGC?


----------



## jekjones1558

Now why did I have to read about the alarm clock problem?  I have nightmares regularly about this very thing happening.
Sounds like another fab trip report.  Keep it coming!


----------



## Pinkocto

Love the intro. Sounds like a very stressful morning! I hope the missing cell wasn't a problem. I find I'm semi relieved when I'm on vacation places it doesn't work. 

The manta video was amazing. I can't imagine how surreal it must have been.


----------



## cj9200

CarolynK said:


> I've lurked on your TRs long enough, time to say "hi"!! That video was incredible, especially since it was at night! Unlike the rest of my family, I'm a big chicken when it comes water. I can't see myself ever doing that - we swam with manatees in Mexico and I had to psych myself up for that!
> 
> We were at Aulani in December, though no island hopping for us. We also had "ocean view."
> 
> My daughter is going to be a senior in the fall; where is your daughter going to school?
> 
> Looking forward to reading your report!



About time you got out of lurk mode.  Just kidding.  Welcome.  The more the merrier.  

You can snorkel to view the Mantas.  The boat puts out a floatation hoop the snorkelers hold on to.  They will even give you a vest if you want one.  Mantas are as harmless as the manatees.  They eat krill, plankton and other small organisms.  No barbs on their tail.  If you ever get the chance, psych yourself up for it.  

My kid and my money are going to Seton Hall in NJ.  Good luck with the college search for your DD.



franandaj said:


> Yay! A nuts title and a prologue! It's officially started! I would have liked to see the scrambling and stuff, I end up doing that EVERY trip!
> 
> Do you own at Aulani and VGC?



Oops.  Edited the TR to read I reserved at 7 months, not 11.  I only own at Boardwalk.  Scrambling was not a pretty sight.  Especially when I was busting DD's chops for a couple of days before the trip to get packed.  The minute I stepped into the van on the way to the airport, she said, "You can never harp on me about getting ready for a trip again."  Smart a$$ kid.



jekjones1558 said:


> Now why did I have to read about the alarm clock problem?  I have nightmares regularly about this very thing happening.
> Sounds like another fab trip report.  Keep it coming!



Don't worry.  The alarm was on my phone and I set it for 3:00.  That was PM, not AM.  I think only I could do that.


----------



## FreezinRafiki

cj9200 said:


> Then it was over to my bag and the clean clothes to start throwing stuff into the suitcase.  What was in there?  Ill find out later.


Let's see, what should I wear today?  I've got a tuxedo shirt, what appear to be sweatpants and 3 left flip flops....


Can't wait to read more!


----------



## mckryan

Oh God....not the cell phone?!  I think I would have been rocking in a corner!  LOL


----------



## Disneypubgal

Can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## bzzelady

cj9200 said:


> The alarm was on my phone and I set it for 3:00.  That was PM, not AM.  I think only I could do that.



Here I thought I had the sole claim to that crown 

Did that a couple of trips ago and found myself bolting for the airport in Philadelphia...don't even want to disclose how fast I was propelling the car down the Northeast extension of the turnpike


----------



## cj9200

Pinkocto said:


> Love the intro. Sounds like a very stressful morning! I hope the missing cell wasn't a problem. I find I'm semi relieved when I'm on vacation places it doesn't work.
> 
> The manta video was amazing. I can't imagine how surreal it must have been.





mckryan said:


> Oh God....not the cell phone?!  I think I would have been rocking in a corner!  LOL



Did not care one bit.  If anyone needed me, they were out of luck.  The kid on the other hand would have committed Hara-Kari if she was without hers.  She was even upset because I didn't have mine.  "What do we do if we need to meet up with each other?"  Like without a phone we would be unable to find each other and doomed to wander around Hawaii forever. 



FreezinRafiki said:


> Let's see, what should I wear today?  I've got a tuxedo shirt, what appear to be sweatpants and 3 left flip flops....
> 
> Can't wait to read more!



I did pack one black and one white sock and somehow my dad's white shoes found it's way in the bag.  A really hot look as I walked around the pool.



Disneypubgal said:


> Can't wait for the next installment!



Coming in a few days.  It will detail the flight over.



bzzelady said:


> Here I thought I had the sole claim to that crown
> 
> Did that a couple of trips ago and found myself bolting for the airport in Philadelphia...don't even want to disclose how fast I was propelling the car down the Northeast extension of the turnpike



I won't tell anyone if you don't.  Probably was something like the time we were late for an indoor skydiving thing we did on one of our trips.  Broke the land speed record going down I-4.


----------



## kid-at-heart

cj9200 said:


> ...
> 
> First things first.  Who is going.
> 
> Me - AKA: The Guy with the Wallet.  Single dad, Disney and DVC veteran.  Older than dirt but still think I am a kid.
> 
> Ahh, yar still a kid.  Age is all in the head and heart, not in the body.
> ...
> 
> Recently graduated from high school and will be heading to Seton Hall in the fall.
> 
> Seton Hall, beautiful campus, not so shabby in the area of academics either.   Thanks for letting us (your fans ) watch her grow from a beautiful young teen to a beautiful young lady.
> 
> So how long were we away?  After adding to the trip we were in Kona for six days, Aulani for seven, plus one day in Honolulu and Disneyland for five.  Probably the longest vacation I will ever take.
> 
> Any time I go home it is a long vacation, not in spirit but in time. It is expensive to fly to the west coast so we tend to stay three weeks when possible.  And it is hard to pack for that length of time.  We only go once every 3-4 years.  Next year we have been invited to visit during haying season.  Ummmm, I wonder why.  Might have something to do with my bother-in-law now being in his 70s and they need a few extra cheap hay hands.
> 
> 
> ...  Since we were flying over Disneyland on the way back we also had to stop there.  Just to break up the flight you understand.
> 
> Yea, right
> 
> Booked a 1 BR Ocean View at Aluani exactly 7 months ahead of time and same with a studio at the Grand California.
> 
> LUCKY!  Although we tend to create our luck in life, i.e., booking at exactly 7 months ahead of time.
> 
> Are we there yet?


----------



## kid-at-heart

cj9200 said:


> I did pack one black and one white sock and somehow my dad's white shoes found it's way in the bag.  A really hot look as I walked around the pool.



  Now that would make a great picture.


----------



## Chellymouse

Loved your video! Absolutely amazing! Can't wait for the next installment. We are starting to think about Aluani for our 15th anniversary so I'm really excited to see your TR. I'm trying to sneak in a few days at DLR also but DH wants to spend the whole 2 weeks just in Hawaii.


----------



## afwdwfan

Well CJ, maybe you almost overslept, but at least you decided to leave on the right day!

I can't imagine how much fun a 20 day trip to Hawaii and Disneyland would be... Both for the pirate princess and her dad.  I've been looking forward to this TR and as always, the underwater photography.  You really make me want to try diving sometime.


----------



## cj9200

kid-at-heart said:


> Now that would make a great picture.



You would not believe the looks I got.  I am sure they were thinking I was a fashion model or something.

How are the broken bones healing?  Hope you are getting around better.



Chellymouse said:


> Loved your video! Absolutely amazing! Can't wait for the next installment. We are starting to think about Aluani for our 15th anniversary so I'm really excited to see your TR. I'm trying to sneak in a few days at DLR also but DH wants to spend the whole 2 weeks just in Hawaii.



Thanks on the video.  More to come.  

I can't argue with his logic.  The Princess was upset we had to leave Hawaii.  On the way out for the trip, I told the Flight Attendant I was chatting with, this was probably my only trip to Hawaii.  Too many other places to explore.  Now I am not so sure.

If you want advice, I would agree with him to spend two weeks in Hawaii if he would agree to spend a few days at DL.  After all it is your anniversary.   



afwdwfan said:


> Well CJ, maybe you almost overslept, but at least you decided to leave on the right day!
> 
> I can't imagine how much fun a 20 day trip to Hawaii and Disneyland would be... Both for the pirate princess and her dad.  I've been looking forward to this TR and as always, the underwater photography.  You really make me want to try diving sometime.



Smart a$$.  So, one time I get the arrival date on a trip wrong and I am branded for life.  (Actually it happened twice)

I arrived on time and it was fun.  Any time you want to dive, come on down.  I know a great place to go.


----------



## my3princes

We leave in 8 days for our 21 day Hawaiian/DL adventure.  I'm enjoying your trip report and throwing clothes in the bags now  Can't wait to read more.


----------



## cj9200

my3princes said:


> We leave in 8 days for our 21 day Hawaiian/DL adventure.  I'm enjoying your trip report and throwing clothes in the bags now  Can't wait to read more.



This won't be done by then but if you need any info, let me know.


----------



## Shazzasmd

Followed your Pre-trip report, and anxiously awaiting further updates.  Glad you had a great vacation.


----------



## cj9200

Day 1 Part 2: The flight halfway across the world. AKA: Must be in the front row.  OK, almost.

So we arrive at the airport bleary eyed but still excited that the adventure is about to begin.  Taking the shuttle meant we were at the airport over two hours before the 6:30 flight.  What fun.  Checked our bags curbside and security was a breeze.  Checked three bags (the dive bags and DD’s suitcase) and carried on my bag, two smaller camera bags and larger bag with the underwater housing and external flash.  There was a Dunkin’ Donuts near the gate.  Pooh opted for a donut and I had one of their breakfast sandwiches.

So after waiting forever, we finally boarded.  First leg was Miami to Dallas.  DD and I were pretty far forward in plane, both with aisle seats across from one another.  Not bad.











All was happy after we took off.  The person on the window seat in her aisle was a chatty catty.  DD hates to talk to others on planes (goes a long way back when she flew solo to visit me in NY) and leaned over to say she was glad she had a buffer.  Pumped with excitement, we could barely contain ourselves.  

That was until about three seconds after leaving Miami





Sleep didn’t last long.  Well, for about two hours and 30 minutes before we started our approach to Dallas.  The other kid had an interesting sleeping posture.





The flight was bumpy as we were flying through a front.  Didn’t seem to bother the Pirate Princess very much.  But the turbulence did almost spill the Bloody Mary I was enjoying.  Landed and for another two hours availed ourselves to the hospitality of the Dallas/Fort Worth Airport.

Before we boarded, the Agent warned everyone that coach will not be served a meal and it was an 8 hour flight.  I opted for a BBQ sandwich, Crash decided she didn’t need anything.  That was despite my asking her a number of times if she wanted anything.

Were called to board and was very pleased to see where our seats were.  First row after First Class.  And we only had two seats in our row.  Yippee!

Not bad, not bad at all





The seats next to us.  We boarded as soon as we could and these were eventually filled.





Needless to say after her long nap the Kid could not fall asleep again.  Or not.





She woke up a few times but was mostly out.  I love this picture.  She often sleeps with her eyes partially open.  Must be a spy or something.  Has to be ready to awake with Ninja like reflexes.





After a couple of hours the Captain informed us we left the coast and were flying over the Pacific.  Ooh, pretty blue water.  While she slept, I spent the time between reading books downloaded on my I-pad or listening to podcasts on my I-pod.





She did wake up long enough to say she was hungry.  Duh!  Then why didn’t you get something at the airport like I suggested?  Or when the Flight Attendant first came by asking if you wanted anything.  I would have given her part of my pulled pork sandwich but 1. It was gone and 2. She is a vegetarian.

Suggested that she go to see if anything was left.  They did have one chicken caesar salad left that did not have any chicken.  That would work.  The Flight Attendant gave it to her for free and later came up to apologize for the lack of food items.  No harm, no foul.  DD was satisfied and it dind’t cost me anything.      

After what seemed like an eternity, the Pilot announced that we were making our approach into Honolulu.  Hallelujah, the 8+ hour flight was coming to an end.  

Land ho   





Bags arrived and hoof it down to the Hawaii Airlines’ gate which was a ways away from American.  Now only two more hours until the HA flight to Kona.  The flights from Miami were changed to take off and arrive earlier than originally booked and after I reserved the Kona flight.  Tried to get an earlier flight at the ticket counter but it was only an hour earlier and would have cost a fair chunk of change.  So we decided to sit it out.

First stop after getting through security was food.  Well, and drinks.  Her first Pina Colada.  Sans alcohol of course.  





Where?  A Tiki bar of course.










Forgot what we had but we ended up fat and happy.

At the gate, we saw some of the local wildlife enjoying the air conditioning





Very exotic creature





Finally the flight was called and we boarded.  Was surprised (not for the first time) how brown the landscape was.





DD was interested in this plane, an Air Force transport.  Her boy “friend” enlisted in the Air Force after graduation.





Bye, Bye Honolulu.  We will see you in a few days.










Half an hour later, it was Aloha Kona.  We will be diving these waters in a couple of days.






Landed, got the car (a Ford Focus) and we were soon off to the resort.

The day started with a sunrise in Miami and now ended with a sunset in Hawaii.










DD took these blurry pictures on the way.  Did I say how brown everything is?










Of course we made a wrong turn, thanks to the navigator (she was sitting next to me).  We could go right or left on the highway.  We went left when we were supposed to take... you guessed it, a right.  Each Hawaiian Island has about two or three highways on the entire Island.  We were on the right road, just going the wrong way.  We would have eventually made it to the resort but it would take a while.  After going back and forth a couple of times trying to decide which way to go, we were finally headed in the right direction.

As instructed at the Enterprise office, we took a right turn that was five lights from the airport and found the Royal Kona Resort.  By now it was dark and I was exhausted.  The person at the check in counter was extremely nice and went through the ABC’s of the resort.  Parking fee $10 a day, deposit required, blah blah blah.  Since I booked the extra day on my own, she had to tie the two reservations together.  The only way to do that was to check out tomorrow and then check back in.  Same room though.  It was nearly 3 am Miami time and I maybe had an hour of sleep total on the plane.  If she would have said that the room rate was changed to a billion dollars a night, I would have nodded my head and agreed.  We get the keys and a general direction to the room.

The lounge was right off the lobby so we decided to have a nightcap and a bite to eat.  Again forgot what we had but I guess I enjoyed it.  Entered the room.  Even with eyes half opened, the room looked nice and I did go out on the balcony.  That also looked nice.  Saw the Pacific and heard the sounds of the waves beating on the shore.  

We left the door slightly opened so we could keep hearing the waves while we slept.  Think I changed clothes before I went to sleep but not sure that happened.  Or even if I got under the covers.  Eyes closed and I was OUT!

Recap: Today was tough but not as tough as I thought it would be.  The Dallas to Hawaii flight was long but with great seats, it really wasn’t bad.  Sitting right behind First Class, it did make me hungry when they were served dinner.  The food smelled really appealing.  As I was waiting at the terminal for the flight to Kona I was thinking that it was a bad idea not to get a room at Honolulu that night.  I could have gone to bed long before we arrived at Kona.  I was hopeful it was all worth it to wake up there tomorrow morning instead of getting on another early hour flight.

Up next: First day in Hawaii and a trip to the volcanos.  AKA: Stinking weather.


----------



## jekjones1558

Did your flight to Kona leave from the main terminal in Honolulu or did you have to go to the smaller terminal?  We have learned to change flights in CA or Seattle so we can fly directly to Maui or Kona because the nonstop flights from our airport (Mpls/St. Paul) only fly to Honolulu.  In the past we always had to take the Wiki Wiki from the big terminal at Honolulu to the smaller one that serviced inter island flights.  Flying directly to the neighbor island also eliminates the worry that we might miss the last inter island flight if we are delayed.
Can't wait to read the next installment!  Thanks for all the photos.  I know how time consuming it is to upload and post them.


----------



## WolfpackFan

CJ - Really enjoying your trip report. We did something similar six years ago when I retired except it was a week long Hawaii cruise followed by a stay at Disneyland.  Hope to do a trip to Aulani in a couple of years and who knows we may do a DL stop on the way back again.


----------



## Pinkocto

Long day of traveling. Makes me even more certain I'll stop in CA both ways. 

I hope the Pirate Princess doesn't see the photos you post of her sleeping, too funny


----------



## CarolynK

That is one long travel day! It makes so much sense to break up the trip, as you did on the way home. 
Great pictures of your daughter - I wish I could sleep like that on a plane!


----------



## afwdwfan

Well, it looks like a long, exhausting day, but at least it ended in Hawaii.  I could think of worse things.  

I think it would be worth it to go ahead and finish the trip in Kona, rather than finishing the last flight the next day, but I guess you'll tell us if it was worth it or not.


----------



## FreezinRafiki

cj9200 said:


> She woke up a few times but was mostly out.  I love this picture.  She often sleeps with her eyes partially open.  Must be a spy or something.  Has to be ready to awake with Ninja like reflexes.


Yes, she'll pummel you with throwing stars, just as soon as she wipes the drool off her chin.  



cj9200 said:


> She did wake up long enough to say she was hungry.  Duh!  Then why didnt you get something at the airport like I suggested?  Or when the Flight Attendant first came by asking if you wanted anything.


Oh man.  My kids don't listen to me now when they're young. I was hoping they'd grow out of that....



cj9200 said:


> They did have one chicken caesar salad left that did not have any chicken.


Kind of makes you wonder what happened to the chicken, though.



cj9200 said:


> Land ho


Don Ho. 



cj9200 said:


> Very exotic creature


"It's a rat with wings." - Harry Doyle.




cj9200 said:


> The day started with a sunrise in Miami and now ended with a sunset in Hawaii.


That's a lot of travel!


----------



## irenep

Another Nuts TR - and to my dream destination too - fantastic! 

Can't believe you slept in...on a trip to Hawaii!...don't think I would even be able to get to sleep the night before

Since I missed so much already I better go and catch up right away ...and look forward to hearing more about your trip.

Congratulations to your DD on her Graduation


----------



## cj9200

Shazzasmd said:


> Followed your Pre-trip report, and anxiously awaiting further updates.  Glad you had a great vacation.



That it was.



jekjones1558 said:


> Did your flight to Kona leave from the main terminal in Honolulu or did you have to go to the smaller terminal?  We have learned to change flights in CA or Seattle so we can fly directly to Maui or Kona because the nonstop flights from our airport (Mpls/St. Paul) only fly to Honolulu.  In the past we always had to take the Wiki Wiki from the big terminal at Honolulu to the smaller one that serviced inter island flights.  Flying directly to the neighbor island also eliminates the worry that we might miss the last inter island flight if we are delayed.
> Can't wait to read the next installment!  Thanks for all the photos.  I know how time consuming it is to upload and post them.



Hawaii Airlines was the first terminal as you enter the airport.  American is down the other way.  Long walk but they were all connected.  We did have to board the HA plane from outside.  The only flights that I could find from Miami were through Honolulu.  So no other option.  Did see some other airlines land at Kona but don't know where the debarked.



WolfpackFan said:


> CJ - Really enjoying your trip report. We did something similar six years ago when I retired except it was a week long Hawaii cruise followed by a stay at Disneyland.  Hope to do a trip to Aulani in a couple of years and who knows we may do a DL stop on the way back again.



Long time no see you post.  How have things been?  And don't look for me to talk you out of your plan.  I did look into taking a cruise around the Islands but was way too pricey.  Plus we wanted to dive for more than we would be able to do on a cruise. 



Pinkocto said:


> Long day of traveling. Makes me even more certain I'll stop in CA both ways.
> 
> I hope the Pirate Princess doesn't see the photos you post of her sleeping, too funny





CarolynK said:


> That is one long travel day! It makes so much sense to break up the trip, as you did on the way home.
> Great pictures of your daughter - I wish I could sleep like that on a plane!



It was a long trip and she did see the pics.  I also wish I could sleep on a plane.  But she can sleep anywhere.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, it looks like a long, exhausting day, but at least it ended in Hawaii.  I could think of worse things.
> 
> I think it would be worth it to go ahead and finish the trip in Kona, rather than finishing the last flight the next day, but I guess you'll tell us if it was worth it or not.



Sneak peek Andy.  It was worth it to wake up in the morning at our destination for 5 more days.



FreezinRafiki said:


> Yes, she'll pummel you with throwing stars, just as soon as she wipes the drool off her chin.



Nah, she still can't take the pebble from my hand.  She may however go all Ninja on you when we go out dinner in January.  Unless she takes out Tim first. 



FreezinRafiki said:


> Oh man.  My kids don't listen to me now when they're young. I was hoping they'd grow out of that....



Trust me, it gets worse.



FreezinRafiki said:


> Kind of makes you wonder what happened to the chicken, though.



Didn't even want to think about it.  It did come in a separate container.  I think it just crossed the street.



FreezinRafiki said:


> Don Ho.



Don Funny 



FreezinRafiki said:


> "It's a rat with wings." - Harry Doyle.



Yea, but it is a Hawaiian rat with wings.  We never saw a Hawaiian rat with wings before.



FreezinRafiki said:


> That's a lot of travel!



Nah, piece of cake.  Next time I think I am flying to Australia, spend the day and fly back that night.  



irenep said:


> Another Nuts TR - and to my dream destination too - fantastic!
> 
> Can't believe you slept in...on a trip to Hawaii!...don't think I would even be able to get to sleep the night before
> 
> Since I missed so much already I better go and catch up right away ...and look forward to hearing more about your trip.
> 
> Congratulations to your DD on her Graduation



Hey.  How is the family?  

Hawaii is a great place.  I think from Scotland, it would be easier to go the other way around.  But worth it.  Did not really sleep more than a couple of hours before the trip.  Thanks on the congrats, I will pass it along.


----------



## franandaj

I bet your DD just loves it that you are posting pictures of her online asleep with her mouth and eyes open!  

Great start to the trip, I would rather do the whole thing in one long haul rather than wake up in the "almost there" city, have to pack up suitcases and get on yet another plane.  Wise choice.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Great start.  We just got back from Oahu and Maui.  We went 7/10 to 7/20.  We spent 3 nights at Aulani and then, 7 nights in Maui.  The weather was odd this trip.  I've been going to Hawaii for over 10 years and this is the first time we experienced this type of weather.  Wondering if you were there during the same time?  We did finally figure out there was a hurricane in the ocean that was affecting the weather pattern.   The hurricane did not hit the islands but I heard that the Big Island got the worst of it.  And, yes the big island is brown.  In fact, many parts of the Hawaiian islands are brown.  It just depends on where you are staying.  The greeniest island I've ever visited was Kauai but then, it rains alot there.

Can't wait to read the rest...


----------



## irenep

cj9200 said:


> Hey.  How is the family?
> 
> Hawaii is a great place.  I think from Scotland, it would be easier to go the other way around.  But worth it.  Did not really sleep more than a couple of hours before the trip.  Thanks on the congrats, I will pass it along.



Hi, the family are all great thanks - both eldest DS and DD are at medical schools now so only youngest DS home now. It gets quiet when they go away- as I am sure you are about to find out

Flying time to Hawaii is about the same in either direction from here (24+hrs) but half the price going via the USA- so when we do go, will probably do it with a stopover in California.

Looking forward to the rest of your TR


----------



## cj9200

First Full Day at Hawaii Part 1.  AKA: Time to See the Volcanos or the Waterfalls?

Woke up after sleeping like the dead.  Well maybe I shouldnt say dead.  Have to say something about the Jet Lag.  Even though I did not sleep much on the flights over, I woke up at 4:00 am local time.  Well my body said it was 10:00 in Miami and that is late for me.  Did fall back asleep but it became a recurring theme during the entire trip, every morning I was up very early. 

Today was an easy morning anyway.  Visit the front desk and go to Blue Hawaiian for a helicopter tour to look at the volcanoes.  Roused the kid and we were off.

First things first, we had to visit the front desk.  The same staff member that checked us in last night, checked us out.  And checked us back in again.  We got to know her real well.  The hotel had a breakfast buffet that did not look appealing so I asked someone on the staff where was a good place to have breakfast.  After trying to sell us on the buffet, she suggested the Lava Java, a place down the road, A five minute walk from the hotel.  I also showed them our helicopter tour reservation and asked how to get there.  They gave me directions that were easy but you will eventually find out there was more to this story.

So we set off.  Kona is not a big city.  It is a few mile stretch along the coast and a few decent sized streets that head inland.  The Royal Kona is right on the water and Lava Java was about a half mile away on the other side of the street.  It is also a very pedestrian friendly area.  Crosswalks are everywhere and everyone walks instead of taking on the challenge of finding a parking space. 






The walk to the restaurant is normally not a big hike but because of a continuing condition with my feet (plantar fasciitis) it was a tough walk.  The short story is the large tendon in the foot and up the calf gets inflamed and causes pain issues.  I have adapted to it and it has gotten better but after all the sitting around and inactivity they tightened up requiring a couple of breaks to walk the half mile.  It gets better as it stretched out during the trip but still bothered me at times.  OK, last medical reference.

We get there and it is a smallish restaurant with the majority of seating outside. Nice place.  These pictures were taken later in the week so we are out of chronological order.  Not that it matters to me.  If it does to you, skip this and come back in a few updates.  Everyone else, dont worry, it is not a time space continuum thing.  The world will not end if my photos are viewed out of order.  

Lava Java became our breakfast stop and we did go there three times.















This is the Pirate Princess in her dress she bought while we were there





Me in the shirt I bought at the dive shop





These pictures were on our last breakfast there where she ordered the macadamia nut pancakes.  For our first breakfast, she had some Belgium waffle thing.





I had what I had every time we ate there, the eggs benedict





They served coffee, Kona of course.  DD had her iced.  With cream and sugar.  I had iced tea which was this flavored stuff that tasted awful.  Only tea I want is classic with lemon.  No sugar.  Other than the tea, the breakfast was great.  The hollandaise sauce was unbelievably good.  Feeling pretty good we headed back to the resort.

On the way back there was a jewelry shop owned by a local artist and of course the kid needed to  go in and look around.  Ended up with this.  Actually the jewelry was reasonable.  Found this a lot in Kona.  She bought stuff there and found similar things at Aulani that were exponentially more expensive.





The helicopter tour didnt start until 2:00 so we had time to kill.  The place was about 30-40 minutes away so I thought we would drive around until it was time to take off.  Head out and near to the resort was a National Park.  Why not stop?  We had time.

Interesting place, just dont ask me to pronounce the name





What struck me was the barren aspect of park.  Nothing but lava rocks.










Almost like what I think would be the surface of the moon










Unfortunately, it was not whale spotting season.  This looked like a good place to whale watch.  Would have been cool.  We did see some of the creatures depicted later in the trip





Not a good picture but this is where I discovered why this side of the island is so dry and brown.  The mountains are the breaking point.  Most of the winds come from the East and the clouds dump all their water on the eastern side of the island.  There it is like a rainforest, here it is almost like a desert.  Similar to the Mainlands West Coast.





One of the interesting things driving was all this graffiti in white rocks that contrast the black lava rocks.  They were all along the road.  Will loves Elizabeth,  RIP...  Interesting.  No hidden Mickeys though.  Thought about doing one.  Maybe next time.

Mimosa anyone? 










Another stop off further down the road










Beautiful contrast between the black of the rocks and the blue of the Pacific










And the mountains off in the distance





Back in the car, Pooh liked to take her picture in the mirror





Out of picture space so the next post will be the trip to the harbor and a drive up a mountain.

Up Next: First Day in Hawaii Part 2.  AKA: Goats?  Why Does it Always Have to be Goats?


----------



## jekjones1558

Glad you found Lava Java.  It is a popular breakfast spot and great people/ocean watching out front.  Did you try Huggo's for dinner or a drink?
Can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> Have to say something about the Jet Lag.  Even though I did not sleep much on the flights over, I woke up at 4:00 am local time.  Well my body said it was 10:00 in Miami and that is late for me.  Did fall back asleep but it became a recurring theme during the entire trip, every morning I was up very early.


That would be rough.  I never can adjust to the 3 hour difference of just going to the west coast. 



cj9200 said:


> Roused the kid and we were off.


I'm guessing sleeping in despite the jet lag, wasn't such an issue for her? 



cj9200 said:


> Everyone else, dont worry, it is not a time space continuum thing.  The world will not end if my photos are viewed out of order.


You didn't happen to rent a Delorean while you were in Hawaii, did you? 



cj9200 said:


> Maybe next time.


Got a return trip planned already? 



cj9200 said:


> Beautiful contrast between the black of the rocks and the blue of the Pacific


 Nice pictures.



cj9200 said:


> Back in the car, Pooh liked to take her picture in the mirror


So you take her all the way to Hawaii, and that's how she wants to entertain herself??


----------



## FreezinRafiki

cj9200 said:


> These pictures were taken later in the week so we are out of chronological order.  Not that it matters to me.  If it does to you, skip this and come back in a few updates.  Everyone else, dont worry, it is not a time space continuum thing.  The world will not end if my photos are viewed out of order.


Wait, I'm confused. Is this breakfast the first day or lunch on the third?  Or Brunch on day 2?  I don't know what to believe anymore....




cj9200 said:


>


Looks like an awesome place!



cj9200 said:


> Almost like what I think would be the surface of the moon


You should have planted a flag and claimed it.  




cj9200 said:


> Beautiful contrast between the black of the rocks and the blue of the Pacific








cj9200 said:


> Back in the car, Pooh liked to take her picture in the mirror


I like the mini-pooh in the corner!


----------



## Chellymouse

CJ--LOVE the pics! Pooh in the car photo is too funny! Looks like you're off to a good start! Hope the plantar fascitis gets better! That is so painful! Can't wait to hear about the rest of your day!


----------



## kid-at-heart

Plantar fasciitis, I had to look it up.  Sounds worst than a broken foot.  

Love D's dress.  She has good taste.


----------



## cj9200

franandaj said:


> I bet your DD just loves it that you are posting pictures of her online asleep with her mouth and eyes open!
> 
> Great start to the trip, I would rather do the whole thing in one long haul rather than wake up in the "almost there" city, have to pack up suitcases and get on yet another plane.  Wise choice.



She really doesn't get embarrassed easily.  That is why I have to try harder.  Agree with you on the long haul at once strategy.  Although I was beating myself up as I was driving to the resort thinking I could be asleep by now.



OurDogCisco said:


> Great start.  We just got back from Oahu and Maui.  We went 7/10 to 7/20.  We spent 3 nights at Aulani and then, 7 nights in Maui.  The weather was odd this trip.  I've been going to Hawaii for over 10 years and this is the first time we experienced this type of weather.  Wondering if you were there during the same time?  We did finally figure out there was a hurricane in the ocean that was affecting the weather pattern.   The hurricane did not hit the islands but I heard that the Big Island got the worst of it.  And, yes the big island is brown.  In fact, many parts of the Hawaiian islands are brown.  It just depends on where you are staying.  The greeniest island I've ever visited was Kauai but then, it rains alot there.
> 
> Can't wait to read the rest...



We were in Hawaii 6/26 to 7/7 so just missed your dates.  The hurricane was brewing out there near the end of the trip.  We had a lot of overcast days.  Not what I expected.



irenep said:


> Hi, the family are all great thanks - both eldest DS and DD are at medical schools now so only youngest DS home now. It gets quiet when they go away- as I am sure you are about to find out
> 
> Flying time to Hawaii is about the same in either direction from here (24+hrs) but half the price going via the USA- so when we do go, will probably do it with a stopover in California.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of your TR



Wow, two kids in Med School?  Not sure about there but over here you would be talking bankruptcy with two in Medical School.

Maybe you should do a round the world trip one day.  Visit WDW, Disneyland, Aulani, Tokyo, Hong Kong, Disneyland Paris and then back to Scotland.  Just to break up the trip you understand.  You are literally halfway around the globe from Hawaii.  Wonder if I dug deep enough at the beach I would end up in Scotland?



jekjones1558 said:


> Glad you found Lava Java.  It is a popular breakfast spot and great people/ocean watching out front.  Did you try Huggo's for dinner or a drink?
> Can't wait for the next installment!



Were you stalking me?  Don't tell anyone but Huggo's was later the first day.



afwdwfan said:


> That would be rough.  I never can adjust to the 3 hour difference of just going to the west coast.
> 
> I'm guessing sleeping in despite the jet lag, wasn't such an issue for her?



Double that and you have Hawaii.  The clock said it was 10 pm and my body was saying it was 4 in the morning.  The kid could sleep on a bed of nails.  She was a little easier to get out of bed that first morning though.  



afwdwfan said:


> Got a return trip planned already?



I could be talked into it.  The Pirate Princess definitely wants to go back.  I have a good friend that I dive with who lives in the UK and has an apartment in Germany.  We are talking about a trip to Europe and diving in the Red Sea next summer.  The kid and I could stay with them in the UK and Germany so no hotel bills those days.  Some of his kids want to go so we might get a group discount on a live aboard in the Red Sea.    



afwdwfan said:


> So you take her all the way to Hawaii, and that's how she wants to entertain herself??



The kid hasn't met a mirror she didn't like.



FreezinRafiki said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Is this breakfast the first day or lunch on the third?  Or Brunch on day 2?



Yes.



FreezinRafiki said:


> You should have planted a flag and claimed it.



Thought about it but National Park Rangers had pepper spray.



FreezinRafiki said:


> I like the mini-pooh in the corner!



Now that was funny.



Chellymouse said:


> CJ--LOVE the pics! Pooh in the car photo is too funny! Looks like you're off to a good start! Hope the plantar fascitis gets better! That is so painful! Can't wait to hear about the rest of your day!



Without giving anything away, I can tell you, we did not have a bad day the entire trip.  Not that everything went as planned.  



kid-at-heart said:


> Plantar fasciitis, I had to look it up.  Sounds worst than a broken foot.
> 
> Love D's dress.  She has good taste.



The thing about it is that it really takes a long time (if ever) to go away.  Stretching helps but since I was in a plane most of the day before, it was really tight.  Did do better later in the trip.  

She really liked the dress and bought it when she went on her own shopping spree later in the trip.


----------



## Shazzasmd

Sounds like a great start to the day.  Obviously, the breakfast was good, otherwise you wouldn't have been so willing to enter that crazy time continuum thingie for 3 days in a row.


----------



## kikiq

Torture, just torture to see those breakfast pictures.  Now we have to go back to Maui, just to eat

Enjoying your trip.


----------



## bzzelady

Wow...had to do some catching up on your trip report as I have been "awol" for several days while trying to do major cleaning at my house (I leave for WDW next Thursday and I have this obsession that the house has to be clean before I leave).   Now that the travel folder is completed, the SunPass is loaded up, and the suitcases are basically packed and waiting, I have time to get back to the business of living vicariously through the vacations of others 

Your pictures are wonderful 

You really should have created a hidden Mickey at Kaloko Halokohau-that would have been so cool!

The eggs benedict looks good enough to eat off my computer screen...was that a crossiant that was laid out on?

For the plantar fascitis...keep a frozen water bottle on hand.  When you are stagnant for a period of time (sitting or standing), get it out and roll it under your foot.  It not only helps the pain, but also the inflammation associated with it.


----------



## cj9200

Shazzasmd said:


> Sounds like a great start to the day.  Obviously, the breakfast was good, otherwise you wouldn't have been so willing to enter that crazy time continuum thingie for 3 days in a row.



It was worth entering the crazy time continuum thingie.



kikiq said:


> Torture, just torture to see those breakfast pictures.  Now we have to go back to Maui, just to eat
> 
> Enjoying your trip.



Glad I could torture you with the pics.  Let me know when you go, we may join you.



bzzelady said:


> Wow...had to do some catching up on your trip report as I have been "awol" for several days while trying to do major cleaning at my house (I leave for WDW next Thursday and I have this obsession that the house has to be clean before I leave).   Now that the travel folder is completed, the SunPass is loaded up, and the suitcases are basically packed and waiting, I have time to get back to the business of living vicariously through the vacations of others
> 
> Your pictures are wonderful
> 
> You really should have created a hidden Mickey at Kaloko Halokohau-that would have been so cool!
> 
> The eggs benedict looks good enough to eat off my computer screen...was that a crossiant that was laid out on?
> 
> For the plantar fascitis...keep a frozen water bottle on hand.  When you are stagnant for a period of time (sitting or standing), get it out and roll it under your foot.  It not only helps the pain, but also the inflammation associated with it.




Have a great time on the trip.

The thing that made eggs so good was that it was on a fresh croissant that was buttery tasting.  Very good.  Probably fattening but I didn't care.

Thanks for the tip on the PF.  Will try it.

Apologize for no update over the last number of days.  Decided to go to the Keys for a day and ended up staying for two.  Didn't do any diving but saw a few friends, had some good meals and overall had an enjoyable time.

As repentance, here is a pic of DD while we were diving in Kona.  The yellow tangs that are under her knee were abundant in Hawaii.





Have some stuff to do tomorrow but will try to start working on an update later in the day.


----------



## irenep

cj9200 said:


> Wow, two kids in Med School?  Not sure about there but over here you would be talking bankruptcy with two in Medical School.
> 
> Maybe you should do a round the world trip one day.  Visit WDW, Disneyland, Aulani, Tokyo, Hong Kong, Disneyland Paris and then back to Scotland.  Just to break up the trip you understand.  You are literally halfway around the globe from Hawaii.  Wonder if I dug deep enough at the beach I would end up in Scotland?



yep, bankruptcy here too! Well maybe not as much as in the US, as tuition is mainly covered by the government, but six years of housing/living costs at London prices =

I love the sound of the round-the-world Disney trip you suggest - that would be fantastic (won't be doing that with kids at school though) and maybe the only way we ever will get to Aulani will be by digging

Thought I might have missed some updates as I have been away for a bit but not to worry looks like there's more to come soon and I loved the diving pictures- just amazing.


----------



## kikiq

cj9200 said:


> Glad I could torture you with the pics.  Let me know when you go, we may join you.



See I was in throes of envy and hunger that I typed Maui, not Hawaii Thank you for being kind and not wopping me in the head for the geography goof or maybe you didn't notice


----------



## Disney Princess

I am WAY late to the party.  I forget they moved DVC Trip Reports to another section.  Sounds like a great trip so far.  The pictures are just beautiful.

Congrats to DD on her high school and IB graduation!!  I can't wait to read more.


----------



## Tinks "SS"

Loving the trip report and can't wait to see more. I had to go back through and look for your diving videos. They are fantastic!  Love all the rays above you. My family has just gotten bit by the diving bug as we just did an introductory dive class this past weekend. We are gonna try to get certified in sept. My youngest just turned 10 a few weeks ago but he took to it easier than any of us.  but that's my boy.


----------



## cj9200

Sorry, Sorry, Sorry.  It has been a while since an update and I apologize for that.  Getting the kid ready for school and other normal life things have kept me from working on this.  Have to drive the Pirate Princess to Seton Hall and have a friend coming down with his son right afterwards to go diving in Key Largo.  Not sure how regular these posts will be for the next month but will give it the old college try.    So where were we.

We were driving to our helicopter tour of the islands.  We had plenty of time (we thought) so we went to Kawaihae which is on the coast up the road from Kona.  You can see on the map how far we drove.
http://www.gohawaii.com/resources/pdf/bigisland-drive-map.pdf

Beautiful water out there.  Not like Hawaii had beautiful water everywhere.





There is also a harbor there and a few ships were anchored.  This one looks like a military supply ship.  Reminds me of the movie Mister Roberts.





I made her pose on the rocks surrounding the marina










Wouldnt be cool to own this boat?  I mean come on, owning a boat in Hawaii.





One last look at the water





Still had time before our helicopter flight (so we thought) so we went up into the mountains.  Since we were diving tomorrow, altitude and flying are no noes once we get into the water (more on that later).  Pooh wanted to see this ranch that was way up there and this was the only time we could do that.  Drove forever up the mountain with no idea where the ranch was and how long it was doing to be to get there.

There were signs along the route to brake for donkeys and we thought that was funny.  Of course, when you drive down to the Keys here, there are signs that warn of crocodile crossings.  Not alligator but crocodile crossings.  I am sure visitors think that is funny.

So on the way we see these watching the cars go by





STOP!  So we did and the Pirate Princess took some pics.  She also wanted to take them home with us but dont think the airlines would allow us to do that.




















We also saw this guy along the way





Decided that we needed to get to the helicopter place so we head there.  Pull in and give the print out of the pre-paid receipt so they can look up the reservation.  The staff person types a few things in and looks up at me.  No problem right?  Instead, she says, Sorry, but you are in the wrong place.  What?  Your tour is at Hilo, not here.  What?  The volcano tour is out of Hilo, not here.  What?

Ok, after the initial shock I ask how far Hilo is from here.  About two hours.  Considering we were supposed to take off in 20 minutes I deadpanned, So we are not going to make it right?  Nope.

First of all, IT WAS NOT MY FAULT.  I asked at the front desk where to get to Blue Hawaiian Tours and they give me directions.  I FOLLOWED THEIR DIRECTIONS.  Little did I know there were multiple locations one near Kona and the other at the Hilo airport.

So what do we do now?  The staff member was very helpful and we discussed options.  We could go tomorrow but that means we could not dive, which was also already paid for.  Left it to the kid.  She was pretty adament that we were going diving and would blow off the helicopter ride.  The staff member suggested we could transfer our flight to this spot.  They were doing the waterfall sites, not the volcanoes but the lava wasnt really flowing anyway.  So we said sure.

This is us outside the place waiting





So we get our life vests, watch a film about how to get out of a helicopter if it crashes and wait our turn.  They informed us that our flight was going to be delayed.  And delayed. And delayed.  I am watching off into the horizon and the weather is looking iffy.

Finally the guy that did our briefing on how to get out of a helicopter if it crashes says that they just heard from the pilot out there the weather is really bad and it was 50/50 if they were going to make it back without people jumping out of the helicopter because it crashed.  So they unfortunately had to cancel our flights.

So this was the closest we got to flying





We were both bummed but it was either give up a day diving or forget the helicopter flight.  They  suggested we may want to try the one they had at Oahu but I wasnt interested in seeing a birds eye view of a city.

So we headed back to the resort.  Stopped by the lounge to drown our sorrows.





It was close to dinner time so we again shunned the buffet they had and went to this place right down the road called Huggos.  Long established place that has made a name for itself for fine dining.  Great location, right on the water.















DD had the Garden Fresh Penne with asparagus, Kona grown grape tomatoes, edamame, onions and feta cheese.  $24





I had the Teriyaki steak.  They promote it as a tradition since 1969.  A flank steak marinated in their own secret recipe.  $27





Both were tasty.  Dinner was topped off with what I think Pooh thought was the best desert of the entire trip.  Their Hot Caramel, banana, macadamia nut crisp. $10.50





Really good stuff.

Keeping us company on the rocks were these guys










Too many pics so the final ones are in the next post.


----------



## cj9200

All in all a nice place to eat in a beautiful setting





Back at the hotel, I decided to have a nightcap and watch the sunset.
















They were also having their luau.  Thought about doing a luau while we were here but decided against it.  Glad we decided against it.  The food was buffet style and with not much to eat for the vegetarian in our group.  The show look interesting though.















Back to the room for bedtime.  First full day in Hawaii.  Interesting place.  And pleasing to the eye.  Yes, we did not get to see it from the air but a really nice start to the trip.  Dinner was great and the resort was beautiful.

Up next: Diving in the Pacific AKA: Just Keep Swimming


----------



## mckryan

I got a little worried about you when this hadn't been updated in a while, so I'm glad to see you back!  Much luck to your daughter on her first year of school.  I'm glad you'll have some company after she leaves to ease the transition to the full-on empty nest.  

A big group of us are going to be in WDW for the first week of F&W.  You are welcome to join us - we spend a lot of time at La Cava!  =)


----------



## jekjones1558

Great update.  Glad you aren't giving up on us.  Can't wait for the next installment, when time allows.


----------



## Pinkocto

Bummer about the helicopter ride.  I hope those people didn't have to jump out of theirs, I think that would be terrifying.  

Dinner looked scrumptious.  

No rush, we'll be here whenever you get back.  I hope she settles in nicely, and you have fun diving


----------



## dgbg100106

I am all caught up....

Alison sent me over here to read about your adventure.

Congrats to your DD on all her accomplishments.

I too suffer from PF and know exactly how you feel after the plane ride, I am constantly flexing and stretching.

Glad to see that everything is going so well during the trip and sorry that you did not get the view from above like you wanted.


----------



## franandaj

Too bad about the helicopter trip, but good to know it is out of Hilo, I'm thinking of adding that one to our trip when we go.  The steak looks very tasty, I bet those crabs might have been tasty too!


----------



## cj9200

irenep said:


> yep, bankruptcy here too! Well maybe not as much as in the US, as tuition is mainly covered by the government, but six years of housing/living costs at London prices =
> 
> I love the sound of the round-the-world Disney trip you suggest - that would be fantastic (won't be doing that with kids at school though) and maybe the only way we ever will get to Aulani will be by digging
> 
> Thought I might have missed some updates as I have been away for a bit but not to worry looks like there's more to come soon and I loved the diving pictures- just amazing.



Just paid for DD's first semester at Seton Hall so I know that pain.  They charged $4,000 to live in a dorm.  In New Jersey?



kikiq said:


> See I was in throes of envy and hunger that I typed Maui, not Hawaii Thank you for being kind and not wopping me in the head for the geography goof or maybe you didn't notice



No worries.  Did notice but it is all Hawaii anyway.



Disney Princess said:


> I am WAY late to the party.  I forget they moved DVC Trip Reports to another section.  Sounds like a great trip so far.  The pictures are just beautiful.
> 
> Congrats to DD on her high school and IB graduation!!  I can't wait to read more.



Thanks, thanks and thanks.  She worked hard for that IB Diploma.



			
				Tinks "SS";45739219 said:
			
		

> Loving the trip report and can't wait to see more. I had to go back through and look for your diving videos. They are fantastic!  Love all the rays above you. My family has just gotten bit by the diving bug as we just did an introductory dive class this past weekend. We are gonna try to get certified in sept. My youngest just turned 10 a few weeks ago but he took to it easier than any of us.  but that's my boy.



Let me know if you ever make it down here to dive.  The Keys have some of the best diving in the world.  Good for your youngest.  DD is like a fish in the water and really took to diving.  Same I guess for your son.  It is a great father/daughter time with us when we go "under the sea."  Love it.  

Our diving adventure starts in the next update. 



mckryan said:


> I got a little worried about you when this hadn't been updated in a while, so I'm glad to see you back!  Much luck to your daughter on her first year of school.  I'm glad you'll have some company after she leaves to ease the transition to the full-on empty nest.
> 
> A big group of us are going to be in WDW for the first week of F&W.  You are welcome to join us - we spend a lot of time at La Cava!  =)



Don't tempt me.  Never went to F&W but it is on the to do list.  Don't think I'll make it this year but you never know.



jekjones1558 said:


> Great update.  Glad you aren't giving up on us.  Can't wait for the next installment, when time allows.



Going to try to post more regularly.  Busy time though.



Pinkocto said:


> Bummer about the helicopter ride.  I hope those people didn't have to jump out of theirs, I think that would be terrifying.
> 
> Dinner looked scrumptious.
> 
> No rush, we'll be here whenever you get back.  I hope she settles in nicely, and you have fun diving



Her biggest worry is who she is going to get for a roommate.  They do this personality thing to pair up roommates so I imagine her roommate will love mirrors, not be an early riser and a bit of a slob.

No one had to jump out of a helicopter.  If they did, the news forgot to mention it that night.  It was a bit of a bummer not to do the trip but it was just a small speed bump in the road.   



dgbg100106 said:


> I am all caught up....
> 
> Alison sent me over here to read about your adventure.
> 
> Congrats to your DD on all her accomplishments.
> 
> I too suffer from PF and know exactly how you feel after the plane ride, I am constantly flexing and stretching.
> 
> Glad to see that everything is going so well during the trip and sorry that you did not get the view from above like you wanted.



Thanks, I think I need to hire Alison as my publicist.  Sorry to hear about the PF.  Didn't realize what an issue it was going to be after getting off the plane.  



franandaj said:


> Too bad about the helicopter trip, but good to know it is out of Hilo, I'm thinking of adding that one to our trip when we go.  The steak looks very tasty, I bet those crabs might have been tasty too!



Funny you should mention about the crabs.  More on that later.


----------



## franandaj

cj9200 said:


> Her biggest worry is who she is going to get for a roommate.  They do this personality thing to pair up roommates so I imagine her roommate will love mirrors, not be an early riser and a bit of a slob.
> 
> Thanks, I think I need to hire Alison as my publicist.  Sorry to hear about the PF.  Didn't realize what an issue it was going to be after getting off the plane.
> 
> Funny you should mention about the crabs.  More on that later.



I totally know what you mean on the roommate situation. They knew I was a music major (flute, later sax) and paired me up with a vocalist as a roommate. 
Sorry to offend any singers out there, but you gotta understand this is like pairing a Disney geek with a six flags coaters freak because they both like theme parks! They had a policy of not moving anyone before three weeks to "see if we could work it out". I had my own room by the end of the week and never shared another room with someone unless we could share a plate of spaghetti and meet lips at the end of the noodle (aka Lady and the Tramp!) Sorry I've spent the last two days at a D23 Animation convention ot sort of takes over your brain!

I hope she gets a good roommate!

I'm happy to give you free publicity! It's just all of us on the AKL thread are chomping at the bit to get to Aulani, so we're real interested. I wouldn't be surprised if a few others are also lurking over here!

I'm also another with the PF, another good reason to use the scooter in the parks besides the other foot injury. Yet another thing we share Brandi!

I can't wait to hear about the crabs now!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I totally know what you mean on the roommate situation. They knew I was a music major (flute, later sax) and paired me up with a vocalist as a roommate.
> Sorry to offend any singers out there, but you gotta understand this is like pairing a Disney geek with a six flags coaters freak because they both like theme parks! They had a policy of not moving anyone before three weeks to "see if we could work it out". I had my own room by the end of the week and never shared another room with someone unless we could share a plate of spaghetti and meet lips at the end of the noodle (aka Lady and the Tramp!) Sorry I've spent the last two days at a D23 Animation convention ot sort of takes over your brain!
> 
> I hope she gets a good roommate!
> 
> I'm happy to give you free publicity! It's just all of us on the AKL thread are chomping at the bit to get to Aulani, so we're real interested. I wouldn't be surprised if a few others are also lurking over here!
> 
> I'm also another with the PF, another good reason to use the scooter in the parks besides the other foot injury. Yet another thing we share Brandi!
> 
> I can't wait to hear about the crabs now!



Two Peas in a pod...


----------



## Disney Princess

Great update!  I'm sorry to hear about the helicopter trip, but I understand your daughter picking the dive over the air.  

Good luck to her as she starts her first semester (and to you as you adjust to having her in NJ!).  We did potluck for our dorms, and it all worked out.  Not my lifelong best friend, but livable for a year.  She'll be great!


----------



## FreezinRafiki

cj9200 said:


> Not sure how regular these posts will be for the next month but *will give it the old college try*.


Recruiting violations?



cj9200 said:


> I made her pose on the rocks surrounding the marina


I'm confused by this statement.  My daughter sees a beautiful vista like that and automatically begins to pose.  



cj9200 said:


> There were signs along the route to brake for donkeys and we thought that was funny.


Funny because they were donkeys or funny because you paid for the extra insurance on the rental car and had no intention of braking?



cj9200 said:


> STOP!  So we did and the Pirate Princess took some pics.  She also wanted to take them home with us but dont think the airlines would allow us to do that.


Why not - you've already got the dog that you didn't want. 



cj9200 said:


> So we get our life vests, watch a film about how to get out of a helicopter if it crashes and wait our turn.


That sounds like an interesting film.  Any pointers?



cj9200 said:


> So they unfortunately had to cancel our flights.


What a bummer.  I would love to see Hawaii from the air.  I guess you'll just have to go back...




cj9200 said:


> Back at the hotel, I decided to have a nightcap and watch the sunset.


Your life does not suck, CJ.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

CJ, I didn't realize you started your TR!  Anyway, just checking in.  Now I'll have to go read and catch up.


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> Wouldnt be cool to own this boat?  I mean come on, owning a boat in Hawaii.






cj9200 said:


> The staff person types a few things in and looks up at me.  No problem right?  Instead, she says, Sorry, but you are in the wrong place.


Well, at least you had the right day. 



cj9200 said:


> So we get our life vests, watch a film about how to get out of a helicopter if it crashes and wait our turn.


Watching a film about how to escape a helicopter in a crash must be similar to watching Jaws right before you go diving. 



cj9200 said:


> They informed us that our flight was going to be delayed.  And delayed. And delayed.


Is the helicopter operated by USAir?  



cj9200 said:


> So this was the closest we got to flying


I'm sorry you missed out, but if taking a flight meant no diving, then I think you made a good choice.



cj9200 said:


> DD had the Garden Fresh Penne with asparagus, Kona grown grape tomatoes, edamame, onions and feta cheese.  $24
> 
> I had the Teriyaki steak.  They promote it as a tradition since 1969.  A flank steak marinated in their own secret recipe.  $27
> 
> Both were tasty.  Dinner was topped off with what I think Pooh thought was the best desert of the entire trip.  Their Hot Caramel, banana, macadamia nut crisp. $10.50


The thing that sticks out to me is the price.  I always hear about how ridiculously expensive food is in Hawaii.  Truthfully, those prices are a little bit on the high side, but they don't look out of place from any outher touristy area.  You must have found a good place to eat. 



cj9200 said:


> Back to the room for bedtime.  First full day in Hawaii.  Interesting place.  And pleasing to the eye.  Yes, we did not get to see it from the air but a really nice start to the trip.  Dinner was great and the resort was beautiful.


Looks like a great day... despite some unexpected setbacks.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> All in all a nice place to eat in a beautiful setting



LOVE this one. 



cj9200 said:


> They do this personality thing to pair up roommates so I imagine her roommate will love mirrors
> 
> .



OMG.


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> I totally know what you mean on the roommate situation. They knew I was a music major (flute, later sax) and paired me up with a vocalist as a roommate.
> Sorry to offend any singers out there, but you gotta understand this is like pairing a Disney geek with a six flags coaters freak because they both like theme parks! They had a policy of not moving anyone before three weeks to "see if we could work it out". I had my own room by the end of the week and never shared another room with someone unless we could share a plate of spaghetti and meet lips at the end of the noodle (aka Lady and the Tramp!) Sorry I've spent the last two days at a D23 Animation convention ot sort of takes over your brain!
> 
> I hope she gets a good roommate!!



Well I personally would love to hear the rest of that story one day.    Look at you.  Private room.  

Maybe I should come to Hawaii to get the rest of it.  When are you going?  Yes, I should just go catch up.  That would be more respectful.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Finally all caught up.  I'm taking careful notes because it looks like my family and I will be heading to Hawaii next summer, so I'll need all the inside info I can get!

The jet lag doesn't sound fun at all.  That's got to be a tough transition.  And I hear you on plantar fasciitis.  Had that last year and it took 6 months to go away.

Sorry you missed out on the helicopter tour.  That's a bummer.  Hopefully the diving made up for it!


----------



## BigEeyore

This is going to be a good one! 
Thanks so much for sharing your TR with us!


----------



## momoflizandains

Great report so far.  Looking forward to more.  We really hope to do the same trip at some point so I am taking notes.


----------



## cj9200

Today was the first of three days diving in the deep blue seas of the Pacific.  The Diving Pirate Princess was really excited about this.  So was I.

But before we start on the diving, more about the hotel.  We were on the 3rd floor and had an ocean view.  The Royal Kona is a beautiful resort and the staff were top notch.

Some pics of the room





The small fridge to store leftovers for midnight snacks





Notice the multiple beauty products, none of which were mine 










In addition to the pool, they have a “private” lagoon area










A view of the ocean that was right off our room





Really enjoyed listening to the waves crash on the beach, especially going to sleep





Each of the buildings had an open courtyard










Ours had a Koi pond in the middle.  Some big fat fishes in here.





Had a coke out on patio and this guy was up early catching tonight’s dinner perhaps?















Did not see him catch anything.

No breakfast today because we had to be the dive shop before 8 am.  The TA that arranged the trip was Caradoona Dive Adventures and set us up with with Jacks Diving Locker.  For any divers out there both the TA and the dive operation were first rate.  Not as good as Dreams Unlimited but then they don’t do diving adventures.





We check in and they give us the option of taking their van to the marina or driving ourselves.  Today we decided to take the van to get the lay of the land.  They have a three boats that are smaller than I am used to.  Anywhere from 5 to 20 people on a boat at one time.  Each group is led by a guide.  Unlike Key Largo, they just don’t let you jump out of the boat and swim around.  We hired a personal guide for the first day (expensive) because we did not want to explore the entire the Pacific ocean and not have the time to take pictures.  After seeing how the guides worked with their guests it really wasn’t worth hiring our own.  They were good about taking their time looking around.

We get to the Marina which is a couple of miles down the road and get on the boat.  These guys were good.  Our gear was not only on board but it was hooked up to the tanks even before we stepped foot on the boat.  Fantastic service.

We get on and are ready to go.  A short boat ride and we were at the first dive site.  I’ll have to find the log book for the sites and will post them later for any divers out there.  My first reaction was how calm the water was.  There isn’t an appreciable land mass for something like a thousand miles and the waves were maybe 1-2 feet.  In the Keys that would be great conditions, here it was in their eyes rough.  This was the worst day we had on the water.  i’ll take it every time.

So we hit the water.  A couple of pics.

Sea Urchins used to be a problem in South Florida but we don’t see many of them any more.  Interesting seeing them again.





Lots of fishes body surfing near the shore





Couple of butterfly fishes hanging out





The kid just keeping swimming





After the first dive





Between dives, they serve sandwiches, chips, cookies and drinks.  They even ask beforehand any special dietary needs, so they had a veggie wrap or sandwich for Pooh on each trip.  While you are eating, they change out your gear to the second tank.  Can’t wait to dive in Key Largo just to bust the crews chops about it.  It is expensive to dive in Hawaii but worth it.





More underwater pics coming up in the next update.

Up Next:  More diving before its Manta Time  AKA:  These suckers are HUGE.


----------



## cj9200

Thanks to everyone who has responded to the TR and I apologize for not providing a witty repartee to your musings and quips.  Things are crazy right now.  We leave in a few days to take the kid to college and I am freaking out.  She seems to think it will only take a couple of hours to get everything ready.  I keep trying to explain to her that you are not going away for a weekend.

Anyway, I think it is mean to tease you about the Mantas and leave the post for a couple of weeks.  I intended to get the Kona portion of the trip done with before I left but that ain't going to happen.

So as a parting gift, here is what these guys look like underwater.  Magnificent animals.


----------



## jekjones1558

wow!


----------



## Tinks "SS"

Love the dive pics. Just showed my youngest son the pics and he thought they were really cool. The hotel was beautiful. Still waiting for more.


----------



## franandaj

Awesome pics!  Will be looking forward to more when you get back.  Glad you told us this time it will be a couple weeks so we don't get worried!

Stay safe taking her to school.  Ahhhhh what an adventure is in store for her!    I hope it's not like my college days!


----------



## Pinkocto

Beautiful!!! Was it very cold? I have mused to some divers how much I'd like to dive in Hawaii, and they all say after the Caribbean I'll be disappointed. Not warm, and not many colors. But here you're saying it's worth it. I'll have to try it out and see.


----------



## dgbg100106

Wow is right, that was awesome so far....  I am hooked!


----------



## Chellymouse

Amazing Pics! Wish I could DH to try diving just once! Oh well! I live vicariously through you and Pirate Princess. Safe travels to Seeton Hall! Best wishes to your DD as she embarks on the next chapter of life! Looking forward to your next installment!


----------



## happyann79

What a trip!


----------



## cj9200

Move in day is this morning.  Waiting a bit to wake her up so we can tote all of her stuff to her new room.  The drive up was long.  1,330 miles from the door to the hotel.  Drove straight through the first night and made 1,100 miles.  Not bad for an old man.  

Decided to spend the morning updating the TR.



franandaj said:


> I totally know what you mean on the roommate situation. They knew I was a music major (flute, later sax) and paired me up with a vocalist as a roommate.
> Sorry to offend any singers out there, but you gotta understand this is like pairing a Disney geek with a six flags coaters freak because they both like theme parks! They had a policy of not moving anyone before three weeks to "see if we could work it out". I had my own room by the end of the week and never shared another room with someone unless we could share a plate of spaghetti and meet lips at the end of the noodle (aka Lady and the Tramp!) Sorry I've spent the last two days at a D23 Animation convention ot sort of takes over your brain!
> 
> I hope she gets a good roommate!...
> 
> I can't wait to hear about the crabs now!



That is funny the music/vocalist story.  We will find out today.  She hasn't lost any sleep over it.  Literally, she is out cold.



Disney Princess said:


> Great update!  I'm sorry to hear about the helicopter trip, but I understand your daughter picking the dive over the air.
> 
> Good luck to her as she starts her first semester (and to you as you adjust to having her in NJ!).  We did potluck for our dorms, and it all worked out.  Not my lifelong best friend, but livable for a year.  She'll be great!



It really wasn't a choice for her.  She likes to participate more than she likes to observe.



FreezinRafiki said:


> I'm confused by this statement.  My daughter sees a beautiful vista like that and automatically begins to pose.



She usually does too.  She just didn't want to climb on the rocks for some reason.  Sounds like you guys are having a good time in the World right now.  Lots of poses.  



FreezinRafiki said:


> Funny because they were donkeys or funny because you paid for the extra insurance on the rental car and had no intention of braking?



She would never speak to me again if I hit a donkey.



FreezinRafiki said:


> Why not - you've already got the dog that you didn't want.



An update there.  He may be adopted soon.  



FreezinRafiki said:


> That sounds like an interesting film.  Any pointers?



Yea, grab your ankles and kiss....



FreezinRafiki said:


> What a bummer.  I would love to see Hawaii from the air.  I guess you'll just have to go back...



She is already planning the next trip to Hawaii.  Next summer however I think we are going to the UK to visit a friend of mine and then all go diving in the Red Sea.



FreezinRafiki said:


> Your life does not suck, CJ.



No it doesn't.  See above.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> CJ, I didn't realize you started your TR!  Anyway, just checking in.  Now I'll have to go read and catch up.



Where were you?  Watching guys lean on shovels.  Glad you are here Mark.



afwdwfan said:


> Well, at least you had the right day.



Shut up you smart a$$.



afwdwfan said:


> Watching a film about how to escape a helicopter in a crash must be similar to watching Jaws right before you go diving.



When I was a kid, I saw Jaws and went diving in the Keys that weekend.  It was the deepest I dove up until that time.  As I am swimming around, the attack music is playing in my head.  Sucked down air so fast it was only a 30 minute dive.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm sorry you missed out, but if taking a flight meant no diving, then I think you made a good choice.



I agree.



afwdwfan said:


> The thing that sticks out to me is the price.  I always hear about how ridiculously expensive food is in Hawaii.  Truthfully, those prices are a little bit on the high side, but they don't look out of place from any outher touristy area.  You must have found a good place to eat.



That place was a favorite of ours.  Meals were expensive but not overly so.  Not much different than WDW or like you said other touristy places.  What was different is groceries and gas prices were also high.  Gas was over $4.00 a gallon. 



afwdwfan said:


> Looks like a great day... despite some unexpected setbacks.



Thanks, it was.



lisaviolet said:


> LOVE this one.



Hey stranger.  More to come.



lisaviolet said:


> OMG.



She didn't think it was funny, but I did.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Finally all caught up.  I'm taking careful notes because it looks like my family and I will be heading to Hawaii next summer, so I'll need all the inside info I can get!
> 
> The jet lag doesn't sound fun at all.  That's got to be a tough transition.  And I hear you on plantar fasciitis.  Had that last year and it took 6 months to go away.
> 
> Sorry you missed out on the helicopter tour.  That's a bummer.  Hopefully the diving made up for it!



Let me know if you have any questions as you get closer.  Great place.  The jet lag is a pain but I don't sleep a lot anyway.



BigEeyore said:


> This is going to be a good one!
> Thanks so much for sharing your TR with us!





momoflizandains said:


> Great report so far.  Looking forward to more.  We really hope to do the same trip at some point so I am taking notes.



Thank you.  Much appreciated.



jekjones1558 said:


> wow!





			
				Tinks "SS";45857553 said:
			
		

> Love the dive pics. Just showed my youngest son the pics and he thought they were really cool. The hotel was beautiful. Still waiting for more.





franandaj said:


> Awesome pics!  Will be looking forward to more when you get back.  Glad you told us this time it will be a couple weeks so we don't get worried!
> 
> Stay safe taking her to school.  Ahhhhh what an adventure is in store for her!    I hope it's not like my college days!



Thanks everyone.  I have more pics and some videos of the diving coming up in the next update.



Pinkocto said:


> Beautiful!!! Was it very cold? I have mused to some divers how much I'd like to dive in Hawaii, and they all say after the Caribbean I'll be disappointed. Not warm, and not many colors. But here you're saying it's worth it. I'll have to try it out and see.



Editors Note: Diver Geek talk follows so if you are not interested, feel free to skip ahead.

It is different than the Caribbean and the Keys.  I am a bit spoiled because one of the great diving spots is 45 minutes from my house.  Diving is deeper there and the colors get washed out.  Colors are still there though.  I had problems with my strobe the whole trip and was disappointed with the quality of most of the pictures.  You do need a good light to capture any color down there.  There are also a lot of black lava rock that some people find interesting but I didn't.

It is colder than I am used to.  We both have 3mm shorties for diving in the Fall and Spring down here (DD rarely uses one, she normally dives in the bikini).  Used that for the day dives and were fine.  We did rent full long johns for the night dive and I was glad we did.

While I would not go out there just to dive, a lot of people do.  But then again, they are mostly from the West Coast and I can't blame them for picking Hawaii.  I would never dive off California.  The Manta dive is an experience I doubt that I would be able to top on any other dive.  There are also some exotics like Dolphins and the occasional Whale Shark.        



dgbg100106 said:


> Wow is right, that was awesome so far....  I am hooked!





happyann79 said:


> What a trip!



Thanks.  More to come.  Hopefully sooner rather than later.

Time to wake up the Freshman and get her going.


----------



## jekjones1558

Bittersweet day for the Diving Dad.  Glad you made it there safely!


----------



## mckryan

I'll be thinking about you two today.  It's okay to shed a tear or two as you drive away, but it's also perfectly acceptable to do a little seat dance, too!  As each year of college passes, less tears are shed and more seat dances are done by me.  We are on year four, so I'm just about dancing the whole way home! =)  I hope she has a spectacular year and a good roommate!


----------



## Pinkocto

That's certainly a long drive. Whew!  Good luck today  

Thank you for the diving thoughts. I'll definitely incorporate some into my trip. The manta dive is top on the list.


----------



## jekjones1558

So how did the college move-in go?


----------



## irenep

cj9200 said:


> She is already planning the next trip to Hawaii.  Next summer however I think we are going to the UK to visit a friend of mine and then all go diving in the* Red Sea.*


Phew! For a second there I thought you were planning on diving the *North Sea*



cj9200 said:


> Gas was over $4.00 a gallon.


If you think that's expensive, wait until you visit the UK -it's probably double that here

Hope the move went well and your DD settles in quickly.
Have a safe drive home and hope you get back to the TR soon


----------



## cj9200

jekjones1558 said:


> Bittersweet day for the Diving Dad.  Glad you made it there safely!





Pinkocto said:


> That's certainly a long drive. Whew!  Good luck today
> 
> Thank you for the diving thoughts. I'll definitely incorporate some into my trip. The manta dive is top on the list.





jekjones1558 said:


> So how did the college move-in go?



She is settling in at school.  Finalized her classes today, got her ID and computer.  She is doing well.  I leave New Jersey tomorrow to drive to Washington to stay with some friends.  Then to Savanna to take my SIL to dinner and spend the night.  Some hugs today when I dropped her off but no tears.

An update on the TR will be soon.  Maybe before I get back or at least soon afterwards.    

For those interested in her move in, I posted this on the Dis Dads board yesterday.

The Pirate Princess Pirate moved into the dorm this morning.  She is in bed now at the hotel taking a nap.  At 6:30 she has to be back for a meeting.  Then at 12 pm tomorrow for the start of orientation.

This was a well organized operation.  They stagger the times to drop your stuff off and move into the room.  We were between 8:45 - 10:00.  

Each dorm had a staging area where you waited in a parking lot for spots to open up in front of the dorm.










You were then allowed to drive to the dorm and directed to an open spot.  The student signs in and gets the key while you unload the stuff on the grass by the car.  You then go park.










Lots of volunteers from the Athletic Teams, ROTC, Fraternities, Sororities and other clubs helped the kids move the stuff to their the room.










Music is playing and it was a fun atmosphere for the kids.  The Athletic Department was selling season tickets for the Men's Basketball team.  Good deal, $100 for the season and includes transportation to the arena.  For $10 more you get to go to the tailgate parties for free food and drinks.   





And they give out Class of 2016 T-Shirts.  (I have no idea what she is doing in this picture)





Her dorm




















I guess dorm rooms haven't changed much over the years










We unpacked everything and made the bed.  Ta-Da!















We got there about 8:30 and were done with everything by 11:00.  Andriana has yet to meet her roommate.  Her stuff was already there and she was gone before we got there. 

They are having welcoming parties over the weekend.  Grilled cheese tonight, pizza tomorrow and sundaes on Saturday.





All and all a pretty easy move in.  Liked that others did the work so I didn't have to.  

It is a pretty campus.  Most everything faces or is near a main quad.  Lots of greenery.


----------



## jekjones1558

Nice that there is help for hauling stuff to rooms. Almost makes it worthwhile for The Diving Dad to be broke for 4 years!


----------



## franandaj

That is nice that they had people on hand to help out.  I hope she likes her new roommate!

Drive safe on the way home and enjoy your stops.  We'll be here when you get back!


----------



## dgbg100106

Glad everything went so smoothly, and that there was lots of help, seemed like it was pretty organized..


----------



## kid-at-heart

cj9200 said:


> Music is playing and it was a fun atmosphere for the kids.  The Athletic Department was selling season tickets for the Men's Basketball team.  Good deal, $100 for the season and includes transportation to the arena.  For $10 more you get to go to the tailgate parties for free food and drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they give out Class of 2016 T-Shirts.  (I have no idea what she is doing in this picture)



What a great deal, $110 for tickets, transportation, food, drinks and companionship!  

  If they pass out "free" 2016 T-Shirts it will encourage the students to stay on track and graduate in 2016.  We also will be having a graduation in 2016, but ours is high school.  Sarah is already checking out colleges, none local.    A few are across an ocean, most are on the west coast which would make me happy as I am originally from Washington (the real WA not DC).


----------



## Chellymouse

Glad to hear the Pirate Princess is settling in! Safe travels as you head back home!


----------



## cj9200

Day 2 in Hawaii Continued:  More Diving and Then Dining AKA: Lobsters, Sharks and Dolphins?  Oh my.

Made it home from dropping the child off at college.  She has settled in and seems to enjoy her classes and college life.  After 1,300+ miles each way, thank god for the Disney podcasts I loaded on the I-Pad to pass the time.

So we were at the first dive.  As I said earlier, the seas were 1-2 feet and that was rough for Hawaii.  It was a good dive and some pictures to prove it.

Some coral.  I had problems with the external flash which is needed in Hawaii.  So colors all look blue.





A very friendly lobster?










Our guide playing with him.  He took video during the dive which I bought.  Some great shots, especially on the second dive.  More on that later.





OK, it was just a shell after a lobster molted.  No self respecting lobster would let someone hold him or sit on someones head.

There were some good swim throughs





And a video.  The popping you hear are from fish near the surface that make that noise.  They are called popcorn something or other fish
http://youtu.be/uYhmVN8-30w

While we were there, a couple of White Tip Sharks came swimming by.  If you look closely, you will see a large hook in his mouth.





Not to preach but shark populations are being devastated in the worlds oceans.  They are truly magnificent animals and over harvesting for their fins or trophy jaws is creating havoc in the oceans and reefs.  Off soapbox now.  





Another swim through





Ooh, pretty fish





An eel hiding in the reef










There was a strong current at the end of the first dive and when I got on the boat, I was a little tired.  Begged out on the second dive.  It was too bad because turtles and spinner dolphins were spotted on the dive.  While they were tying the boat of at a buoy, the spinners were jumping out of the water and, well, spinning as they crashed back in.  Very cool.  Our guide captured them both out of and in the water on video but because of copyright considerations I cant post them here.

For all her diving, the Pirate Princess never saw a turtle underwater.  She spotted the first one and let everyone know where it was.  As a bonus she also saw another one.  Adding to that, she got to see dolphins in the wild while diving, something I never saw.  Needless to say, she was over the top when she got back on the boat.

The Diving Princess and the guide about to go under





And getting out of the water










Think she is happy after seeing turtles and dolphins?





So after getting back to the pier and the van ride to the dive shop, it was back to the resort to shower and get ready for dinner.

Space Time Continuum Alert Thing

For those that read this update as originally posted, you saw that we ate at Huggos two nights in a row.  And had the same thing and the pictures looked the same.  Well, that did not happen.  Chalk it up to trying to get an update posted and driving 2,600+ to NJ and back.  Cut and pasted the wrong thing.  My bad.

Felling a little beat, we went to the bar lounge at the Royal Kona; Don's Mai Tai bar.  For dinner, the Princess had the Humongous Fungus.  A portobella mushroom marinated in white wine and fresh herbs, flame broiled and topped with caramelized maui onions, roasted garlic, gorgonzola cheese and fried leeks. served with a marsala demi-glace. According to them, this one has won awards.  Around $11.00.  She sucked that down.  I had a pedestrian Ham and Swiss panini that was also very good.  Around $10.00  Both were tasty and filling.  Sorry no pics too tired and hungry to think of taking any.     

After dinner, we went back to the room to crash.  Having gotten a workout diving, we both slept like logs.  Purposely kept the sliding door cracked open (we did it every night we were there) so we could hear the waves lap on the shore.

So the first day of diving was a hit.  Wish I was up for the second dive and see the dolphins, but I was perfectly happy with the one dive I did.  Glad the kid finally saw turtles underwater and the dolphins were a bonus.

Up Next: The Mantas, I promise.  AKA: No more teasing.


----------



## jekjones1558

The dive video, though short, is cool!  I love Huggo's, glad you liked it too.  This extended report is making the fun last longer!


----------



## dgbg100106

Thanks for a wonderful update and I would have been over the moon for the dolphins and turtles also..


That is wonderful.


----------



## AquaDame

Hmm... maybe we should try to get certified before we go back next year... that looks amazing!


----------



## Pinkocto

Did you have the same dinner as the evening prior or am I caught in the breakfast space/time contiuem? 

The dive looks great. You had me quite fooled with the lobster. I was wondering how you weren't afraid of those giant pincers.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

cj9200 said:


> After 1,300+ miles each way, thank god for the Disney podcasts I loaded on the I-Pad to pass the time.



I'm sure there were some highly intelligent individuals on those podcasts.  And the DIS Dads, too. 



cj9200 said:


> OK, it was just a shell after a lobster molted.  No self respecting lobster would let someone hold him or sit on someones head.



I figured he was posing a little too well.



cj9200 said:


> While we were there, a couple of White Tip Sharks came swimming by.  If you look closely, you will see a large hook in his mouth.



Wow!



cj9200 said:


> Not to preach but shark populations are being devastated in the worlds oceans.  They are truly magnificent animals and over harvesting for their fins or trophy jaws is creating havoc in the oceans and reefs.  Off soapbox now.



Don't worry, I promise I won't be shark-hunting anytime soon. 



cj9200 said:


> For all her diving, the Pirate Princess never saw a turtle underwater.  She spotted the first one and let everyone know where it was.  As a bonus she also saw another one.  Adding to that, she got to see dolphins in the wild while diving, something I never saw.  Needless to say, she was over the top when she got back on the boat.



Awesome! 



cj9200 said:


> It is right on the shore (they call it Huggos on the rocks) and the setting is breathtaking.  Here is DD at the table.



Looks like a beautiful spot and a great meal!



cj9200 said:


> So the first day of diving was a hit.  Wish I was up for the second dive and see the dolphins, but I was perfectly happy with the one dive I did.  Glad the kid finally saw turtles underwater and the dolphins were a bonus.



Sounds like it was absolutely worth the time and effort.  Great pics!



cj9200 said:


> Up Next: The Mantas, I promise.  AKA: No more teasing.



Uh huh.  Promises, promises.


----------



## CarolynK

Pinkocto said:


> Did you have the same dinner as the evening prior or am I caught in the breakfast space/time contiuem?
> 
> ...



OK, I had a deja vu when I read that, too! 

As for the sharks, how big are they and (I guess) it's safe to be in the water with them??


----------



## franandaj

That was an awesome update, but I too had a deja vu.  Didn't you have the flank steak the night before at Huggo's?


----------



## cj9200

Pinkocto said:


> Did you have the same dinner as the evening prior or am I caught in the breakfast space/time contiuem?
> 
> The dive looks great. You had me quite fooled with the lobster. I was wondering how you weren't afraid of those giant pincers.





CarolynK said:


> OK, I had a deja vu when I read that, too!
> 
> As for the sharks, how big are they and (I guess) it's safe to be in the water with them??





franandaj said:


> That was an awesome update, but I too had a deja vu.  Didn't you have the flank steak the night before at Huggo's?



Picky, Picky.  Did you really expect this to be a true account of what we did?  No, we did not eat the same thing at the same place.  The update has since been correctly updated.  We ate at the bar at the hotel.  Another nice dinner.  Glad you guys pointed it out because I didn't have a clue.

Currently with my Brit friend and his son in the Keys.  Shoulder has bothered me so no diving yet, hopefully tomorrow.  Another update when I get back.


----------



## CarolynK

cj9200 said:


> Picky, Picky.  Did you really expect this to be a true account of what we did?  No, we did not eat the same thing at the same place.  The update has since been correctly updated.  We ate at the bar at the hotel.  Another nice dinner.  Glad you guys pointed it out because I didn't have a clue..



Since I never write trip reports (they seem really time-consuming ), I have lots of time to pay attention to stuff like what you guys ate for dinner.


----------



## BigEeyore

So jealous of your trip, and as always enjoying your TR! I really hope we can make it out to Hawaii with our kids someday. 
I did my first dive on the big island when I was about 15 years old. I can't believe they let me do it! No certification, just a quick lesson in the hotel pool and then off we went. I am now a certified diver, but my kids have put a serious crimp in my diving. Your photos really really make me want to get back under the waves!


----------



## afwdwfan

cj9200 said:


> Made it home from dropping the child off at college.  She has settled in and seems to enjoy her classes and college life.


That's great to hear.  I'm glad she's doing ok there.



cj9200 said:


> After 1,300+ miles each way, thank god for the Disney podcasts I loaded on the I-Pad to pass the time.


I hope you didn't listen to the DDC Pluto bracket podcast.  That could cause a serious accident on the highway. 



cj9200 said:


> A very friendly lobster?


As long as it doesn't want to play "got your nose"



cj9200 said:


> They are called popcorn something or other fish


I thought it was popcorn shrimp. 



cj9200 said:


> While we were there, a couple of White Tip Sharks came swimming by.


Cool 



cj9200 said:


> Not to preach but shark populations are being devastated in the world’s oceans.  They are truly magnificent animals and over harvesting for their fins or trophy jaws is creating havoc in the oceans and reefs.  Off soapbox now.


I think they're fascinating animals.  Preach on.



cj9200 said:


> There was a strong current at the end of the first dive and when I got on the boat, I was a little tired.  Begged out on the second dive.  It was too bad because turtles and spinner dolphins were spotted on the dive.


Seriously, when you decided not to go back in, you should have known that there was going to be something really cool to see.



cj9200 said:


> For those that read this update as originally posted, you saw that we ate at Huggos two nights in a row.


  I would have assumed you just really liked it.


----------



## cj9200

Diving Day 2 AKA: OMG

In the next couple of updates, I hope to knock out both remaining dive trips and focus on the Royal Kona resort.  Here is our Manta dive.

The first time diving in Hawaii is under our belt and we could not wait for the Manta dives.  Breakfast was again at Lava Java where I had, you guessed it, the Eggs Benedict.  If it isnt broke, why fix it?  

Jacks Dive Locker does these night dives every Wednesday and Saturday.  This time we decided to head to the Marina ourselves instead of them driving us in one of their vans.  We had to arrive around 3:30pm in order to give enough time for them to load our gear and get our wet suits.  We both own 3mm shorties but wanted to rent a full suit for the night dive.  (diver geek talk) Basically we wanted to stay warm in the cooler nighttime air and water.

Here is a shot of her in the full suit.  Pooh hates diving in any wet suit let alone a full one but if it meant seeing Mantas she suffered.  The smile on her face is all fake.  She hated wearing the suit.





She said it felt a little better once she was in the water





I was worried about this dive because she would be devastated if we did not see any rays that night.  Even though yesterday brought lots of neat stuff for her to see, Mantas were her NUMBER ONE GOAL of the trip.  Going to Aulani, OK.  Visiting Disneyland, nice.  The dolphins were neat but the Mantas were the number one get of the trip.  She was psyched for this since we first starting planing the trip.

And there were no guarantees.  As they warn on their Website: Although we see manta rays about 80% of the time, mantas are wild animals and are not guaranteed on the Manta Night Dive. Likewise, there may be times when ocean conditions require us to dive at sites other than the traditional manta dive sites.* For this reason, we cannot guarantee that we will be able to dive at the manta dive site on these trips.  No Mantas on this dive and there would be one sad little diver on the boat ride back.

The boat takes you to what I called the gathering site.  After years, the rays know you will be in this particular area and they know the buffet will be open once the sun sets.  Mantas eat krill, plankton and other small creatures.  They are basically big vacuum cleaners that filter their food through huge gills.

The first dive is at twilight.  The guide takes you to where all the divers meet up for the night dive and then shows you around the area.  Not a ton of things to see around here.





Well, there is my Little Mermaid.  Maybe they can use this pic to get the hair right on The Little Mermaid Ride.





Most of the site is surrounded by black lava rocks





The drop off gets in the 60 foot range





This was the one time that the external flash worked so I did get a couple of shots with a little color










A few of the big boogers were early for their ADRs and spent the time before the buffet opened to check us out















Like this shot.  May clean it up a bit and put it on my diving pics wall.





You can see in her eyes that she is not really excited to see the Mantas and anticipating what the night dive would bring.  Guess she was glad she decided to wear the full suit so she could go.





Missed this one of the spotted eel (you see it at the bottom)





More coral and a butterfly and another fish having a stand off





Kind of like this one





So with the first dive over, we head back to the boat for the sun to set and the big boys (mostly they were girls) to come out.  Again, they change your gear over and feed you.  The Vegetarian Pirate Princess had her veggie sandwich waiting for her.  We all oohed and ahhed over the sunset (sorry no pics but I didnt want to break down the camera to get surface shots).

By now, the boats were stacked up.  They only have a few buoys to tie the boats off and they do not want other boats dropping anchor on the reefs.  The solution was to tie the boats to one another with the lead boat anchored on the buoy.  A Jacks sister ship tied off to our boat and another unrelated operation tied their boat behind them.  Must have been 20+ boats of all sizes and types.

Soon we were briefed on the dive.  The snorkelers got off first.  We didnt have any but the other Jacks boat was all snorkelers.  They have these large floatation rings that everyone hangs onto.  We were designated as the last group on our boat to in and while we were waiting we heard these yells, squeals and screams from the snorkelers.  Our guide smiled and said something along the line of, There must be a lot of them out there tonight.  I looked over at the kid and I guess like me, she had an ear to ear grin on her face.  It seemed like forever, but we were soon at the edge of the boat for our turn.

I have done a few night dives and this was similar in many ways.  The water is completely black after you jump in.  The only visibility comes from your and others flashlights.   These small beams are they only area in the vast ocean where you can see anything.  It can be very peaceful and a bit eerie.  But this dive was different in one big way.  There were probably over 100 divers and snorkelers in the water at the same time.  All with lights.  The whole area was lit up.  The divers congregate in a big circle on the lava rock and point their light upward as the snorkelers float above you and point theirs downward.  It looked other wordily and pretty cool.

By the time we got down there, the Mantas knew the buffet was open and they were feeding like Barry dining at Ohanas.  The lights attract their various food items and they just swim in and suck it up.

These are huge but graceful animals.  Each has a distinctive spotting patterns on their underbelly.  Researchers review photos and videos from these dives to see who showed up.  They also are named.  Some of the older ones first starting showing up here in the late 70s.

Most of the stills didnt come out well because of the scatter from the krill etc but here are a couple.  










This was Toby.  One of her cephalic fins (the front fins that are used as scoopers to funnel food into their mouth) was missing.  She is one of the older residents and it seems missing a fin hasnt stopped her much.










Think she is having a good time?





These were captured from one of the videos





Other fish also come out for the free feast





Oh, did I mention videos?  Most of these are short little snippets so I can splice then together easier when I do a vacation video.  In hindsight, I wish I kept some of them running a little longer.
http://youtu.be/2JFpT7aWo5k

http://youtu.be/4vf-hVKZbRM

http://youtu.be/Kkcqg15h53o

Pooh getting buzzed by a Manta
http://youtu.be/OQCh-DuBIKQ

Since we got into the water late, we could stay down after everyone was leaving for the surface.  We had the place to ourselves for about 15 minutes.  By then I shut down the camera just to soak it all in.  The guide laid on his back on the seafloor and the rays skimmed right over him.  DD copied him and also got a real close up view.  Neat perspective but I decided to not do it.

Soon it was time to leave and while the others continued to play near the boat for a while, I decided to head up to the surface.  She was up after a bit and I could tell immediately the dive was a big hit with her.

We returned to shore a little tired but still hyped.  Back at the resort, I wanted a cocktail and  something to eat but the bar just closed.  Headed back to the room instead and after showers we hit the sack.  And slept pretty well.    

So my overall reaction?  I have done a number of dives including a few at night and this was by far my neatest experience under the water.  We had between 20-25 of them swimming around us.  Incredible animals.  Graceful, acrobatic and HUGE.  While they are not the largest Manta species (the deep water ones are larger), they averaged 10-15 feet across tip to tip.  I kept saying in my mind while on the dive, WOW, over and over again.

Up next: Final dive and the last two days at Kona.  AKA: I dont want to get out of the pool.


----------



## jekjones1558

Just amazing shots of the dives!  This trip is one to treasure for a lifetime.  That princess is one lucky girl!


----------



## Chellymouse

Amazing creatures! How awesome for you and DD!! I'm sure your pics, while awesome, don't do the experience justice. Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## cj9200

jekjones1558 said:


> Bittersweet day for the Diving Dad.  Glad you made it there safely!





mckryan said:


> I'll be thinking about you two today.  It's okay to shed a tear or two as you drive away, but it's also perfectly acceptable to do a little seat dance, too!  As each year of college passes, less tears are shed and more seat dances are done by me.  We are on year four, so I'm just about dancing the whole way home! =)  I hope she has a spectacular year and a good roommate!





Pinkocto said:


> That's certainly a long drive. Whew!  Good luck today
> 
> Thank you for the diving thoughts. I'll definitely incorporate some into my trip. The manta dive is top on the list.



Happy to report that she has settled in nicely.  No roommate problems and she already has some friends that hang out together.  Talked to her yesterday and she has her first cold.  She will be going to the infirmary today to see if they can give her something to get over it.



irenep said:


> Phew! For a second there I thought you were planning on diving the *North Sea*
> 
> If you think that's expensive, wait until you visit the UK -it's probably double that here



There are two areas where I will not dive.  One is the West Coast of the US and the other is the North Sea.  If I have to wear a dry suit to dive, Im not going in the water.

Luckily when I am in the UK, my friend will be doing the driving and will probably refuse my offers to pay for gas.



jekjones1558 said:


> Nice that there is help for hauling stuff to rooms. Almost makes it worthwhile for The Diving Dad to be broke for 4 years!





franandaj said:


> That is nice that they had people on hand to help out.  I hope she likes her new roommate!
> 
> Drive safe on the way home and enjoy your stops.  We'll be here when you get back!





dgbg100106 said:


> Glad everything went so smoothly, and that there was lots of help, seemed like it was pretty organized..



It was well organized.  I think that is the least they could do considering the money I am spending.  But, the parents of the kids doing the moving are also paying.  



kid-at-heart said:


> What a great deal, $110 for tickets, transportation, food, drinks and companionship!
> 
> If they pass out "free" 2016 T-Shirts it will encourage the students to stay on track and graduate in 2016.  We also will be having a graduation in 2016, but ours is high school.  Sarah is already checking out colleges, none local.    A few are across an ocean, most are on the west coast which would make me happy as I am originally from Washington (the real WA not DC).



Im trying to figure out how to get up there to see a game.  The Pirate Princess looked at a number of schools and her dream was to go to Australia.  That wasnt going to happen.  She first started thinking local schools but I encouraged her to get out of Miami to see another part of the country.  When it was time to go, she was ready to get out of town.  

Good luck to Sarah in the search, it is a fun process. 



Chellymouse said:


> Glad to hear the Pirate Princess is settling in! Safe travels as you head back home!



Took my time on the way back.  Saw some friends in DC and my SIL in Savannah.  Not a bad trip actually.


----------



## FreezinRafiki

cj9200 said:


> Guess she was glad she decided to wear the full suit so she could go.


She had to go?  In the rented suit?  I guess that's one way to help warm up the water. 



cj9200 said:


> We all oohed and ahhed over the sunset (sorry no pics but I didnt want to break down the camera to get surface shots).


That's OK.  I'll go back and look at the ones you posted earlier.  




cj9200 said:


> It can be very peaceful and a bit eerie.  But this dive was different in one big way.  There were probably over 100 divers and snorkelers in the water at the same time.  All with lights.  The whole area was lit up.  The divers congregate in a big circle on the lava rock and point their light upward as the snorkelers float above you and point theirs downward.  It looked other wordily and pretty cool.


Diving has always been on my bucket list, but with the little kids and time/money constraints it's going to have be more a mid-life hobby that DW and I want to pick up.  This just makes me want to do it even more.  



cj9200 said:


> By the time we got down there, the Mantas knew the buffet was open and they were feeding like Barry dining at Ohanas.  The lights attract their various food items and they just swim in and suck it up.


Do they make nice little piles with the shrimp peels and chicken bones, too?







By the way - that was last year's pile.  To see this new one from our latest trip, you'll have to follow along with my TR.  



cj9200 said:


> She was up after a bit and I could tell immediately the dive was a big hit with her.


Dad Level: +1 


Excellent pictures and descriptions, CJ!  It looks like so much fun!


----------



## Pinkocto

Wow! That looks absolutely amazing! How wonderful you were able to see so many of them.


----------



## BigEeyore

I am just speechless - what a fantastic and memorable experience. I am guessing your DD will never forget that.


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow.  Those are some huge rays.  That looks like it would be an incredible experience to see.  I love the pictures and the videos.  I didn't realize exactly how big the rays were until I saw the video of them swimming around the pirate princess.  I guess when you're that close to something that big, you're glad they're a filter feeder and hope the suction level isn't too high.  

I'm glad you both enjoyed it. 

One question though... you mentioned a 60 foot drop off, but how deep was the water where you were hanging out watching the rays at night?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Amazing pictures!  What an experience.

I can only imagine how eerie it must be to be out in the middle of the ocean at night.  Looks like it was absolutely worth the trip.  That'll be an experience you and your daughter remember forever.

Nice job on the Barry shout-out, too.


----------



## cj9200

jekjones1558 said:


> The dive video, though short, is cool!  I love Huggo's, glad you liked it too.  This extended report is making the fun last longer!



Huggos was so good that I dreamed I ate there twice.



dgbg100106 said:


> Thanks for a wonderful update and I would have been over the moon for the dolphins and turtles also..
> 
> 
> That is wonderful.



So was she.  I am sorry that I skipped that dive.



AquaDame said:


> Hmm... maybe we should try to get certified before we go back next year... that looks amazing!



Are you looking for me to say no you shouldnt?  Love diving and it was a great thing for DD and me to do together.  Lots of pictures and memories from our dive trips.  It isnt cheap to get certified or to dive but it isnt outrageous.  A whole different world down there.    



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm sure there were some highly intelligent individuals on those podcasts.  And the DIS Dads, too.



The Dis Dads were doing the best attractions podcasts and it almost caused me to run off the road screaming, What are you thinking?  Actually a lot of good podcasts out there and it really helped pass the time.  If anyone hasnt tuned into the Disneyland Dis Unplugged podcast, you should.  Like the mother podcast, the team has good chemistry.  I learned a lot for the trip but even if you are not heading to Disneyland in the near future, it is still informative and entertaining.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I figured he was posing a little too well.



And since it was a no fish area, he wasnt reef kill and on someones plate earlier.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow!
> 
> Don't worry, I promise I won't be shark-hunting anytime soon.



I also said Wow when I saw the sharks, but it was a bit muffled because I had a regulator in my mouth.  First time seeing white tips.  The sad thing is that most of the hunting just takes the fins and dump the body back in the water.  Waste of a beautiful animal.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like a beautiful spot and a great meal!



Yes and yes.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like it was absolutely worth the time and effort.  Great pics!



Thanks.  It was a great start.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uh huh.  Promises, promises.



Well, I did post the Manta pics.  I thought I was going to be faster with updates now that the Kid is in school.  Hasnt happened.  Will try to do better.


----------



## franandaj

Though I want to read more and more if your updates, I'm glad you're not hammering them out fast and furious. I'm able to keep up this way! I'm reading far too many TRs to keep up when people post long and text heavy updates and do them in three to four posts at a time!


----------



## cj9200

CarolynK said:


> As for the sharks, how big are they and (I guess) it's safe to be in the water with them??



They were nice sized, around six feet.  I guess if I swam up to them and told them in shark talk that their mother was a hamster, they might get upset.  But other than that, no.  

Your question comes up a lot when I show those kind of pictures.  Most sharks are not aggressive toward humans and are more leery of you than you are to them.  If they bite, it is usually mistaken identity or the person doing something stupid (like trying to feed them).  A few like Hammerheads and Tiger Sharks, can be more aggressive.  Havent encountered any to those but if I did, I would be aware of where they were.  Now, would I dive without a cage around me with Great Whites?  No.

One of my favorite pics is this one of a Nurse Shark in the Keys.  He/she was about 4 feet away and it was like, Come on take your picture so I can go back to relaxing.







BigEeyore said:


> So jealous of your trip, and as always enjoying your TR! I really hope we can make it out to Hawaii with our kids someday.
> I did my first dive on the big island when I was about 15 years old. I can't believe they let me do it! No certification, just a quick lesson in the hotel pool and then off we went. I am now a certified diver, but my kids have put a serious crimp in my diving. Your photos really really make me want to get back under the waves!



They do something similar now.  A Discover Scuba course that offers pool instruction and guided open water dive.  We took DDs boyfriend (I shudder when I type that word) to do that over the summer.  The Pirate Princess was certified when she was 12 and kids as young as 10 can get certification.  It became a family activity that encouraged me to do more diving.  Just saying.  Something to think about in the future.



afwdwfan said:


> That's great to hear.  I'm glad she's doing ok there.



Thanks.  She is enjoying college life.  And I am enjoying the empty nest.



afwdwfan said:


> I hope you didn't listen to the DDC Pluto bracket podcast.  That could cause a serious accident on the highway.



I did listen to it and almost did.  Seriously everyone that participated in that series did a great job.  But there were many WHAT? moments.  That is why those type of podcasts are fun.



afwdwfan said:


> As long as it doesn't want to play "got your nose"



If he or any other lobster tried, I could just show it a stick of butter.



afwdwfan said:


> I thought it was popcorn shrimp.



I wish I payed attention to what they called it.  I have since seen other underwater videos with that same popping sound.  Need to google it.



afwdwfan said:


> Cool
> 
> I think they're fascinating animals.  Preach on.


 
Love sharks.  When I was on the Roatan trip, we were supposed to do a shark trip but they were gone making baby sharks.  One of these days.



afwdwfan said:


> Seriously, when you decided not to go back in, you should have known that there was going to be something really cool to see.



Of course.  Many a dive, someone would decide not to take their camera and something neat would show up.  I have seen lots of turtles before but not dolphins.  She one upped me.  As proof of turtle sightings...







jekjones1558 said:


> Just amazing shots of the dives!  This trip is one to treasure for a lifetime.  That princess is one lucky girl!



Thanks.  I appreciate that I am lucky to do this.  And I want to thank whoever decided to build a DVC in Hawaii.  If the resort wasnt there, we would not be going to Hawaii.  



Chellymouse said:


> Amazing creatures! How awesome for you and DD!! I'm sure your pics, while awesome, don't do the experience justice. Can't wait for the next update!



They are the coolest thing I ever witnessed underwater.  You are right about the pics versus reality.  That is why I put the camera down and just sat back and watched at the end of the dive.


----------



## cj9200

FreezinRafiki said:


> She had to go?  In the rented suit?  I guess that's one way to help warm up the water.



One of her phobias is that others have previously worn the suit even though they sanitize it. 



FreezinRafiki said:


> Diving has always been on my bucket list, but with the little kids and time/money constraints it's going to have be more a mid-life hobby that DW and I want to pick up.  This just makes me want to do it even more.



Come on down.  Tell Bambi you are going out for a gallon of milk and hop on a plane.  If you get in any trouble when you get back, tell her you were just doing research. 



FreezinRafiki said:


> Do they make nice little piles with the shrimp peels and chicken bones, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - that was last year's pile.  To see this new one from our latest trip, you'll have to follow along with my TR.



They arent wimps like you, they eat the whole thing.  Nice plug on the TR.  Havent visited in for a while and I need to go over there.



FreezinRafiki said:


> Dad Level: +1



Thanks.  I like to think so but Pooh sometimes doesnt.



FreezinRafiki said:


> Excellent pictures and descriptions, CJ!  It looks like so much fun!



Thanks but I was not happy with the number and quality of the pictures.  A few for the wall though.  Yes, it was fun.



Pinkocto said:


> Wow! That looks absolutely amazing! How wonderful you were able to see so many of them.



It was a good night for Manta watching.



BigEeyore said:


> I am just speechless - what a fantastic and memorable experience. I am guessing your DD will never forget that.



Neither will I.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  Those are some huge rays.  That looks like it would be an incredible experience to see.  I love the pictures and the videos.  I didn't realize exactly how big the rays were until I saw the video of them swimming around the pirate princess.  I guess when you're that close to something that big, you're glad they're a filter feeder and hope the suction level isn't too high.
> 
> I'm glad you both enjoyed it.
> 
> One question though... you mentioned a 60 foot drop off, but how deep was the water where you were hanging out watching the rays at night?



I think if they wanted to, they could have swallowed her whole.  The ray diving spot was around 45 feet.  The dive locations on the trip were from there to about 70 feet.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Amazing pictures!  What an experience.
> 
> I can only imagine how eerie it must be to be out in the middle of the ocean at night.  Looks like it was absolutely worth the trip.  That'll be an experience you and your daughter remember forever.
> 
> Nice job on the Barry shout-out, too.



Thanks.  Night dives are a different experience.  Figured Id give Barry a plug for his shrimp eating skill.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> *Really enjoyed listening to the waves crash on the beach, especially going to sleep*



All this time - I KNOW who she looks like now.  She looks like Nina Dobrev.  Talking to myself.   

As for the bold.  Sighing.  Heavenly.  



cj9200 said:


> So as a parting gift, here is what these guys look like underwater.  Magnificent animals.



I'm not sure where I heard this before  - ummm

WOW 



cj9200 said:


> *I guess dorm rooms haven't changed much over the years*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We unpacked everything and made the bed.  Ta-Da!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Nope.  They haven't.  

How exciting.  What a wonderful time for her.  And your wonderful financial planning.   Good for you CJ.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> Shut up you smart a$$.



He's funny. 

Not you.  Him.   



cj9200 said:


> There were some good swim throughs



Nice.  Yep.  Nice.  



cj9200 said:


> I
> * The smile on her face is all fake.  She hated wearing the suit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were captured from one of the videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Priceless on the bold.  

And priceless on those videos. Thank you CJ.  Wow.  Absolutely. Breathtaking.    I think I'm adventurous and courageous but I'm sorry I'll be vulnerable enough to say I would feel ummm trapped.    But good on both of you to pursue such a loved passion.


----------



## cj9200

So the last day of diving was today.  We skipped breakfast because we needed to be at the marina.  We were on the small boat, only seven of us were diving that trip.  Four of them live in San Fran and came regularly to Hawaii.  We were talking to one member of our group about the dive last night and she made a very true statement.  Something along the lines of, if aliens came to the site they would think we were worshiping our gods, sitting in a circle of light just to observe these creatures.  Made sense to me.

So we got off the boat and a few more pictures.

A couple of Yellow Tangs




















Took more pics but I think there are enough underwater pics for one TR.  Really enjoyed diving here and it was more than worth the detour.  Beautiful water.  

We did see this guy hanging out to be weighed.




Another Yellow Fin Tuna.  The boats bring them in, they are weighed and taken to the packing house right at the pier.  Guess they either give you the steaks for a price or pay you what it is worth to local fish shops.  Big suckers.

The Pirate Princess in front of out boat before our last trip










So the diving was done.  Dinner that night was at the resort.  I again had the ham & cheese panini.  Forgot what the kid had.  Something meatless.  The night was spent just relaxing.  Tomorrow was an easy day.  

Warning: Dive Geek Talk.  Once you dive, you build up nitrogen in your body.  If you dive deep enough and come up too quickly, you get what they call the bends.  It was first discovered while digging the Manhattan side of the Brooklyn Bridge.  The nitrogen in your system forms bubbles that expand on rapid ascent and creates pains in your joints and other areas of your body.  In other words, it can mess you up.  The same on the surface with going to high altitudes or flying in a plane.  So, once we were done diving, we were relegated to staying on the surface and not going up into the mountains.  We needed to “bleed” the nitrogen off before we could get on the plane.

We arose for a late morning.  Well, I was up early but the Princess decided to sleep in.  Sitting out on our patio, I noticed this guy with a thin pole that had two prongs sticking out.  What was he doing?  Crabbing.  





Don’t know if he used any bait but he would drop this stick down and the idiots (also known as dinner) would grab the stick and he would gently pull them up and put them in a bag.  Must have gotten over a dozen while I was watching him.

Don’t know how they tasted but I imagine they were pretty good










Breakfast was?  You got it, Lava Java for Eggs Benedict.  This time they over cooked the eggs.  Missed the runny goodness of the yoke dripping over the English muffin.  DD took pity on me and traded with me.  Still good.

While we were sitting there, there was this thing sitting out in the lagoon










After breakfast the kid posed





The rest of the day was spent at the resort.  We did pick up our gear at the dive shop and finished drying it out on the patio (they rinsed it and partially dried it for us).  Took a few pictures around the resort and basically just chilled.

The Royal Kona is a very nice resort.  Great staff, nice accommodations and overall a good experience.  Plus they have fat fish.





Some pics of the resort




















The open air lobby















Out of picture space so the final part of the day will be in the next post.


----------



## cj9200

Less fat fish





The gathering area before the luau










Wonder what she is thinking





Our Coy pond





A tandem parasail





The Pirate Princess and I did that on a trip last year at the Contemporary





Our last sunset at Kona





While watching the sunset, we had our dinner at the bar.  Nothing exceptional but fit the bill.  Spent the last night listening to the waves crash on the shore.  Nice sleep.

To recap, overall, this was a great start to the vacation.  The diving was memorable and the resort was beautiful.  Kona was an interesting area and not what I expected.  We spent six days there and it flew by.  Much like the rest of our trip.  

Up next: Flight back to Oahu and Welcome Home.  AKA: I didnt know I owned a place in HAWAII!


----------



## mckryan

The "open air" hotels, airports, etc. was so weird when I first went to Hawaii.  I loved it, but it was so foreign to me, living in GA, because we live and die by our air conditioning!


----------



## franandaj

You take such awesome pictures, the resort looks fantastic! Sorry that it is your last night there and no more diving, but can't wait to see your digs on Oahu!

I remember seeing a show on the History Channel about the building of the bridge and how some of the workers died from the bends. How do you "bleed" the nitrogen? Is it just something that only time can cure, and you just wait it out or are there certain things you can do or take to speed up the process?


----------



## CarolynK

Your last sunset at Kona picture is gorgeous! I'm looking forward to reading about your time in Aulani....


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> You take such awesome pictures, the resort looks fantastic! Sorry that it is your last night there and no more diving, but can't wait to see your digs on Oahu!
> 
> I remember seeing a show on the History Channel about the building of the bridge and how some of the workers died from the bends. How do you "bleed" the nitrogen? Is it just something that only time can cure, and you just wait it out or are there certain things you can do or take to speed up the process?



I think you can use a Hyperbaric chamber as treatment for the Bends...


----------



## cj9200

franandaj said:


> Though I want to read more and more if your updates, I'm glad you're not hammering them out fast and furious. I'm able to keep up this way! I'm reading far too many TRs to keep up when people post long and text heavy updates and do them in three to four posts at a time!



That is a good excuse why not to update.  "I want to give the Disers a break."  I also have a lot of catching up to do on the trip reports out there.



lisaviolet said:


> All this time - I KNOW who she looks like now.  She looks like Nina Dobrev.  Talking to myself.



Had to Google that name and I will take it as a compliment.  Won't tell the kid or her head will get even larger.



lisaviolet said:


> As for the bold.  Sighing.  Heavenly.



Really enjoyed listening to the waves at night.  Very relaxing.  Told a staff member at the front desk and she said that some people don't like ocean views.  Scared of typhoons or something.



lisaviolet said:


> WOW



Yep, it was WOW.



lisaviolet said:


> Nope.  They haven't.



Considering all the money I fork out for that room, it should be nicer.  Not that I care, she has to live there, not me.  Toughen her up a bit.



lisaviolet said:


> How exciting.  What a wonderful time for her.  And your wonderful financial planning.   Good for you CJ.



Thank you.  She is enjoying her experience at school.  Last weekend a few of her new girlfriends went to NYC just to look around and go to tea.  Sure the tea idea was hers.  A couple of pics from that trip.




























lisaviolet said:


> He's funny.
> 
> Not you.  Him.



No he isn't and don't encourage him.   So I forgot when my vacation started once.  OK, twice. 



lisaviolet said:


> Nice.  Yep.  Nice.



One of the neat things about diving there were these huge swim throughs.  Enjoyable exploring the nooks and crannies.  We saw the sharks on one of the largest.  Like a giant cave.  



lisaviolet said:


> Priceless on the bold.



When she was younger, I had to cut the tags off her shirts.  One of her biggest complaints was that it "itches."  Had to give away clothes after I took out the tags and she still couldn't wear them.  Diving with a full suit bugged her.  Made me laugh though.



lisaviolet said:


> And priceless on those videos. Thank you CJ.  Wow.  Absolutely. Breathtaking.    I think I'm adventurous and courageous but I'm sorry I'll be vulnerable enough to say I would feel ummm trapped.    But good on both of you to pursue such a loved passion.



Actually diving gives you a freeing feeling.  If you are balanced properly you are weightless and free of the pull of gravity.  It is so peaceful down there.  Especially at night.  Some feel claustrophobic with the mask and regulator.  Fun hobby for me. 



mckryan said:


> The "open air" hotels, airports, etc. was so weird when I first went to Hawaii.  I loved it, but it was so foreign to me, living in GA, because we live and die by our air conditioning!



It was weird.  The Kona airport was all open air and the same with the hotel.  Geek Fact: Each state has two monuments in the Hall of Congress.  One of the statues representing Florida is the guy who invented air conditioning.  Tells you how important it is down here.



franandaj said:


> You take such awesome pictures, the resort looks fantastic! Sorry that it is your last night there and no more diving, but can't wait to see your digs on Oahu!
> 
> I remember seeing a show on the History Channel about the building of the bridge and how some of the workers died from the bends. How do you "bleed" the nitrogen? Is it just something that only time can cure, and you just wait it out or are there certain things you can do or take to speed up the process?



Thanks for the complement but I was hoping for better pictures.  Nitrogen naturally leaves your system over time.  Nothing you can do but just let time take its course.  Another Geek Fact: Washington Roebling who took over from his father to build the Brooklyn Bridge suffered from the bends like many others that worked on it.  When they dedicated the bridge he was confined to bed and had to look at the ceremonies from his window.  



CarolynK said:


> Your last sunset at Kona picture is gorgeous! I'm looking forward to reading about your time in Aulani....



Thank you.  Next update will be soon.



dgbg100106 said:


> I think you can use a Hyperbaric chamber as treatment for the Bends...



Yep.  There are actually a couple of chambers here in S. Florida.  If you get the bends, they put you in a chamber bring you back to pressure and slowly let "come up" to surface atmosphere.  Luckily it is easily avoidable and cases are now rare.  Third Geek Fact:  Diving Tables that divers use to understand time and pressure underwater to prevent the bends were developed by the US Navy.  Basically they told them to go at depth and see how long they could stay down before feeling the symptoms when they came up.


----------



## dgbg100106

cj9200 said:


> Yep.  There are actually a couple of chambers here in S. Florida.  If you get the bends, they put you in a chamber bring you back to pressure and slowly let "come up" to surface atmosphere.  Luckily it is easily avoidable and cases are now rare.  Third Geek Fact:  Diving Tables that divers use to understand time and pressure underwater to prevent the bends were developed by the US Navy.  Basically they told them to go at depth and see how long they could stay down before feeling the symptoms when they came up.



Pretty scary... But I know we have performed a lot of experiments, that sound crazy now...


----------



## kid-at-heart

cj9200 said:


>



I say, that child of yours just becomes more beautiful by the day.  What is she majoring in?  Did you tell her no male is good enough for her???

I agree with A, tags itch and should be removed from clothing.

kate


----------



## Tinks "SS"

What an awesome update!! OMG. That pic of the nurse shark is really cool. Love all of the diving pics and the resort is really beautiful. My oldest has decided that he wants to go to Hawaii for his senior trip also. At  least i have a little to plan and save for it. (He's in sixth grade right now).


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

cj9200 said:


> We were talking to one member of our group about the dive last night and she made a very true statement.  Something along the lines of, if aliens came to the site they would think we were worshiping our gods, sitting in a circle of light just to observe these creatures.  Made sense to me.



Just call them Neptune.



cj9200 said:


> Took more pics but I think there are enough underwater pics for one TR.  Really enjoyed diving here and it was more than worth the detour.  Beautiful water.



I don't think anyone's getting tired of the diving pics yet!  



cj9200 said:


> Warning: Dive Geek Talk.  Once you dive, you build up nitrogen in your body.  If you dive deep enough and come up too quickly, you get what they call the bends.  It was first discovered while digging the Manhattan side of the Brooklyn Bridge.  The nitrogen in your system forms bubbles that expand on rapid ascent and creates pains in your joints and other areas of your body.  In other words, it can mess you up.  The same on the surface with going to high altitudes or flying in a plane.  So, once we were done diving, we were relegated to staying on the surface and not going up into the mountains.  We needed to bleed the nitrogen off before we could get on the plane.



Interesting.  I wouldn't have thought about that in regard to the plane.



cj9200 said:


> The Royal Kona is a very nice resort.  Great staff, nice accommodations and overall a good experience.



Looks like a great place.  Unfortunately, as I do my research I'm finding that most of these places won't allow a family of 5 in one room. 



cj9200 said:


> Up next: Flight back to Oahu and Welcome Home.  AKA: I didnt know I owned a place in HAWAII!



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## kathymc

Loving your report.  We recently got back from a week in the Big Island and a week in Kauai.

Our snorkle/dive with the Mantas was a highlight of not only the trip but of my life!

Looking forward to more as we are coming to Oahu in December - my hubby won a 4 night trip to Waikiki and then we added on 6 nights at Aulani on our points!


----------



## cj9200

Sorry I have neglected the report.  Was a bit under the weather for the last week + and wasn't up to continuing the TR.  Nothing serious but spent a lot of time laid out.  Celebrating getting back to normal by going to the Keys with a friend this weekend.  Not sure if I am going to dive or not.  Once I get back I will post more often.


----------



## Pinkocto

Hope you feel better soon. 

Somehow missed the last update. Definitely not tired of the dive pictures. Everything looked beautiful. 

Glad the Pirate Princess is having fun


----------



## dgbg100106

Hope you feel better and enjoy your trip.


----------



## PKWallaby

Hope you are feeling better and can continue your report soon.

I have to add that I have read (and enjoyed) your trip reports over the years and can't believe your daughter is already in college.  My oldest is hitting the magical 15.5 over the weekend and can't wait to get his temps on Monday.  I keep asking myself "where did the time go?" but no one is answering.  The real problem is that I still feel like I did when we took him on his first trip to WDW (the day after I quit my job to become a stay-at-home-mom)...so who is that 6'2" young man looking down at me?

Thanks for sharing the great pics and stories of the wonderful trip the 2 of you were able to take.  I was there in '95 (on company dime to obtain an insurance certification - plus a few days vacation/PTO) and I also remember the "blue blue" color of the ocean and the brown dryness of the landscape.  Seems like yesterday (yikes - I am getting old!!) 

Sorry, too much sharing...carry on when you can


----------



## Disney Princess

Your dive pictures are just beautiful.  I love the night pictures with the Mantas.  I'm sure it was breathtaking.

I decided to give birth in August, so I am finally getting caught up.  Reading TR was not a priority when I had a free minute.    I, for one, am thankful your report is tortoise paced - I can manage to catch up and stay up with the pace now!

I cannot wait to see your Aulani pictures.


----------



## lisaviolet

cj9200 said:


> We did see this guy hanging out to be weighed.



Holy ________!  



cj9200 said:


> Our last sunset at Kona



Lovely, CJ. 



cj9200 said:


> Really enjoyed listening to the waves at night.  Very relaxing.  Told a staff member at the front desk and she said that some people don't like ocean views.  Scared of typhoons or something.



I lived in Japan for awhile.  Sendai.  Students were forever saying to me "oh no Lisa it's not the earthquakes that we fear the most.  A typhoon will hit one day."

I had no clue - at that time - in my youth - what that *really* meant.  

Sighing.  Loudly.  Sad.   

[/QUOTE]



cj9200 said:


> Thank you.  She is enjoying her experience at school.  Last weekend a few of her new girlfriends went to NYC just to look around and go to tea.  Sure the tea idea was hers.  A couple of pics from that trip.



Loved them. I just ADORE NYC.  I used to be someone who could care less about money or lotteries.  But I would want to win for one reason:  to live in Manhattan.  

  I laughed at your THANK YOU.  As I was being both sarcastic and teasing about your money and it's grand disappearance up the east coast.  



cj9200 said:


> No he isn't and don't encourage him.   So I forgot when my vacation started once.  OK, twice.



 



cj9200 said:


> Actually diving gives you a freeing feeling.  If you are balanced properly you are weightless and free of the pull of gravity.  It is so peaceful down there.  Especially at night.  Some feel claustrophobic with the mask and regulator.  Fun hobby for me.



Oh Lord - maybe I should stop my hands from typing here.  I LOVE the water.  And I spend a lot of my time under the water.  

But there is something about that mask - and feeling trapped - that I could never do it.  I don't know why.

And here's the ridiculous. Are you ready?   I saw this movie once.  I have no clue what is was called.  70s.  Elaine from The Graduate.  And her husband - Katherine Ross and Sam _______.  Anyway in this campy made for TV movie.  People were being killed off.  This woman was - oh Elliott is his last name - so this woman was swimming and someone pushed this button and a clear glass slowly slid over the pool as she was under water.   THAT is worse than any blood and guts horror to me.  

Yes I DID just say I can't scuba dive because of some obscure 70s movie.  

Anyway it's sad.  Laughing.    

This summer I was jumping waves at Fire Island and jumping off a ten foot pier on day trip to Collingwood (Georgian Bay - Lake Huron).  So .  I don't get it.  



cj9200 said:


> Next update will be soon.



I would be cordial and compassionate here .......

But I can't.  

Stop being so bloody irritating and finish up this sucker.  

Please.


----------



## kid-at-heart

Anybody out there?   Hint, hint.


----------

